# December 2013 babies!



## luz

Hey ladies! Thought I would make a thread for all of us due in December since I can't seem to find one. Anyone want to join me as I count down the weeks? I'm currently 6 weeks and due on December 3 with my baby #2. My first is currently 16 months so these two will be just over 2 years apart.

**Due Dates**
Maxie - Nov 30 :blue:
Debbie- Dec 1 :pink:
Last Chance - Dec 1
Halo - Dec 2
Luz - Dec 3 :pink:
LoveSanrio - Dec 3 :pink:
BabyFever - Dec 3 :yellow:
Muffin - Dec 6
Trying - Dec 8
Laelani - Dec 9
Krist - Dec 11
GroomerMama - Dec 11 :pink:
HLC - Dec 12 :pink:
Bonnie - Dec 12 :pink:
Feathers - Dec 12 :blue:
Waiting - Dec 13
Cheery - Dec 13
Lindsey- Dec 13 :pink:
Baby Hopes - Dec 14
Kirby- Dec 16
MrsP81 - Dec 16
HLC - Dec 17
Ruby - Dec 18 :blue:
Gembob - Dec 18
Mummy - Dec 21
FirstTimeMa - Dec 21 :pink:
Lilianita - Dec 20
Mamali - Dec 22
Buttons - Dec 22
Loulou - Dec 22
Taboo- Dec 25
Gorda - Dec 25
Heather - Dec 25 :blue:
Bellaem - Dec 25
Bellezza- Dec 26 :pink:
Alison - Dec 28
BeachGalNY - Dec 28 :yellow:
Seashell - Dec 28
Radiance - Dec 29
Hope - Dec 30 :blue:

:angel: Babies
Nugget - :angel:
Aleeah - :angel:
​


----------



## Maxie

Hi! I'm 6 weeks too! Although I had long cycles so I think my due date will be 15th dec... Have to wait til midwife appointment in May! This is my first, so exciting! I've got lots of feelings of stretching n adjusting in my uterus, n my trousers already feel snug!!
How are you coping?


----------



## luz

i'm SO nauseous! I know what you're talking about with the long cycles thing! I originally thought i was due the 13th of november, but my cycles are so long and irregular. I told the dr when i went for my '8 week' checkup and he did a quick internal ultrasound and i found out that instead of being 8 weeks i was only 6.


----------



## kirbyland1986

from my period i am due on the 16th (5 weeks - 6 weeks on monday)


----------



## luz

kirbyland1986 said:


> from my period i am due on the 16th (5 weeks - 6 weeks on monday)

How are you feeling?


----------



## LindseyC

Hi. I'm 5 weeks and my due date is December 13th. This is my first, and I am clueless about babies and pregnancy. So, I thought it would be helpful to connect with other moms to be. I don't have many symptoms yet. I just have sore boobs, some fatigue, and a few mild cramps and twinges every once in a while. What sort of symtoms are y'all having if any?


----------



## Maxie

Hi,
I'm really nauseous this morning. Along with sore boobs, mild cramps, very tired but not sleeping well, I don't feel great! Still so happy tho, it'll be worth it!


----------



## Buttons 1984

Hi! 
We finally got our BFP after trying for nearly two years!!! Due date (calculated by me is 22nd dec). Going for bloods tomorrow to check levels are ok. So i am 4 weeks one day today. It feels so early to be celebrating. 
This is our first baby, and dh and I are really excited already. 
Congrats to everyone else already in this thread. X


----------



## Feathers

I'll join you guys if thats ok? Had my BFP yesterday and I'm due 12th December roughly (Im terrible at remembering my dates). This will be my second, my daughter is one and a half :)
Suffering from nausea again, but apart from that seem to be doing just fine :D
@Lindsey- that's normal. I get mild cramps too, its just ligaments and stuff moving. 
How exciting! Fingers crossed everything goes well for us all.


----------



## Maxie

Congratulations feathers and buttons! Buttons I know the feeling, I'm still a bit shocked that its finally happened! Not telling til after my scan. My bloods aren't getting done for another 4 weeks!!! That was the next appointment with the midwife :( just hope I don't have to wait that long again for a scan!


----------



## luz

Buttons- That is fabulous you are pregnant after trying for so long. Congrats!


----------



## bellezzajess

Just got my BFP today!! (faint lines on four different brands of pregnancy tests convinced me it was real!) Based on my own calculations, I'll be due Dec 26th!


----------



## Buttons 1984

Thanks Maxie. This was our second round of IUI. I really want the FS to confirm it all so that I can believe its real! Can't wait for 3:30pm today to get my blood results. 

Thankyou Luz. I get butterflies everytime I think about it. 

Congrats bellezz. Fantastic news! X


----------



## Maxie

Buttons 1984 said:


> Thanks Maxie. This was our second round of IUI. I really want the FS to confirm it all so that I can believe its real! Can't wait for 3:30pm today to get my blood results.
> 
> Thankyou Luz. I get butterflies everytime I think about it.
> 
> Congrats bellezz. Fantastic news! X

Make sure you update us! It'll be such a relief for you to have it confirmed!
My ms seems to be getting worse every day, anyone else?
Also when I stand up I'm showing a very small bump! I used to have a flat stomach, is this normal? I keep teasing the other half that it means twins! I'm only 7 weeks!


----------



## Bonnie11

Hi guys! 
Can I join you? I'm pg with my first after TTC for over 3 years with pcos. Had clomid lap and dye Hsg etc etc and fell pregnant on a TTC break! So grateful. Pcos made my cycles up the spout so am guesstimating my dates based on clearblue conception and my symptoms, think I'm about 6 weeks but got my early dating scan today so try should be able to tell me! 
Am with you guys on the morning sickness, sick sick sick. All day and night! The only relief for me is sleeping. Only food I can eat at moment is toast, crackers, plain crisps and bananas, getting bored of it! 
Looking forward to seeing all our bumps grow and hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months for us all xx


----------



## Maxie

Bonnie11 said:


> Hi guys!
> Can I join you? I'm pg with my first after TTC for over 3 years with pcos. Had clomid lap and dye Hsg etc etc and fell pregnant on a TTC break! So grateful. Pcos made my cycles up the spout so am guesstimating my dates based on clearblue conception and my symptoms, think I'm about 6 weeks but got my early dating scan today so try should be able to tell me!
> Am with you guys on the morning sickness, sick sick sick. All day and night! The only relief for me is sleeping. Only food I can eat at moment is toast, crackers, plain crisps and bananas, getting bored of it!
> Looking forward to seeing all our bumps grow and hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months for us all xx

Oh I love a good success story!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Buttons 1984

Thanks Maxie. Yep. Got the phone call (two hours late) and all good! Definitely pregnant! Yahoo. Progesterone is really high. Is that good or bad? I gotta ring my FS tomorrow morning (I want a scan anyway) cause the nurse called the results through and she really couldn't answer any of my questions. 

Congratulations Bonnie! I am so happy for you. What an amazing result for you! I also have PCOS. I had a lap and dye done in dec 2012. Trying for two years. Assisted fertility and drugs for 18 months. Are you taking metformin? I need to ask FS if I should stop. I just don't want to miscarry if I stop cold turkey. If you are taking, have you had any advice?


----------



## Bonnie11

No not taking MF. I was for quite a while while I wa having treatment but I stopped it while we were on a TTC break for about 6/8 months so the doc said I shouldn't start it during just leave as it is. Can't wait for my scan - 2 hours to go! Just hoping they can see a heartbeat and its not too early! Shall let you all know x


----------



## Maxie

Oooh early scans! I'm jealous! I don't even know when mine will be! Still over three weeks til first midwife app. Sorry Bonnie, I don't know what high progesterone means, but I'm sure it's ok, have you googled it?


----------



## bellezzajess

Bonnie11 said:


> Hi guys!
> Can I join you? I'm pg with my first after TTC for over 3 years with pcos. Had clomid lap and dye Hsg etc etc and fell pregnant on a TTC break! So grateful. Pcos made my cycles up the spout so am guesstimating my dates based on clearblue conception and my symptoms, think I'm about 6 weeks but got my early dating scan today so try should be able to tell me!
> Am with you guys on the morning sickness, sick sick sick. All day and night! The only relief for me is sleeping. Only food I can eat at moment is toast, crackers, plain crisps and bananas, getting bored of it!
> Looking forward to seeing all our bumps grow and hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months for us all xx

Yay, congrats!!


----------



## luz

Maxie said:


> Buttons 1984 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Maxie. This was our second round of IUI. I really want the FS to confirm it all so that I can believe its real! Can't wait for 3:30pm today to get my blood results.
> 
> Thankyou Luz. I get butterflies everytime I think about it.
> 
> Congrats bellezz. Fantastic news! X
> 
> Make sure you update us! It'll be such a relief for you to have it confirmed!
> My ms seems to be getting worse every day, anyone else?
> Also when I stand up I'm showing a very small bump! I used to have a flat stomach, is this normal? I keep teasing the other half that it means twins! I'm only 7 weeks!Click to expand...

Me! My MS is horrible! More like all day sickness. It never goes away!! As for the bump... I think its just bloating. I've been pretty bloated the past two weeks or so, i really just hope no one else has noticed since we aren't telling for a while longer.


----------



## Bonnie11

Well just got back from my scan. Half happy! Tech said baby is in right place and she can see gestational sac and yolk sac, she thought about 6 weeks, poss bit less. Am going back on Monday week for another scan, she said we should be able to give more accurate results then. Am kind of happy, got to see little peanut on the screen but hasn't completely put my mind at rest I must say! X


----------



## Maxie

Bonnie11 said:


> Well just got back from my scan. Half happy! Tech said baby is in right place and she can see gestational sac and yolk sac, she thought about 6 weeks, poss bit less. Am going back on Monday week for another scan, she said we should be able to give more accurate results then. Am kind of happy, got to see little peanut on the screen but hasn't completely put my mind at rest I must say! X

Why only half happy? That's great news isn't it? Shouldn't expect anything else at this stage right? Your peanut will be fine, it's just growing


----------



## Bonnie11

Yes, the tech said that its what's she would expect to see at this stage but she said' I can't confirm it's viability' basically said she wouldn't like to say for a few weeks. I know it's what she has to say but just would have felt better to see a heartbeat or something. Preganancy must be the only time I remember wishing my life away!! Just want it to be my next scan already! I'm sure he'll be fine. Anyone else having an early scan? X


----------



## bellezzajess

I'm really nervous about having a chemical... I need to stop googling statistics.

Stick baby, stick!


----------



## Maxie

My bloated ness/ bump is def showing, plus the increase in breast size, think its becoming quite obvious! I was asked out right today by a colleague so had to lie n say I wasn't. It was in conversation, not from looking at me, but still! Didn't want to lie! Tick tock tick tock, I just want it to be 12 weeks n telling people!


----------



## Maxie

bellezzajess said:


> I'm really nervous about having a chemical... I need to stop googling statistics.
> 
> Stick baby, stick!

I heard the 25% of pregnancy a end in miscarriage! Eek! But that includes so many where people don't even know they were pregnant, so if you've got a bfp, the odds are way way in your favour!!! Must be well over 80% success rate now.
Compared to a 20% chance of getting pregnant each month, the odds are great now! 
Relax! I've been googling about scans and symptoms and maternity wear, n foods I can't eat, not been googling diseases or things that can go wrong, but not been googling names or baby clothes yet either. Focusing on the now


----------



## Bonnie11

I'm with you there belle, kept googling what could go wrong but have banned myself now as was unnecessarily freaking myself out! At the end of the day we can just hope and try and stay healthy and positive. You're right maxie, focus on the now. Every day passing is a day closer to seeing baby!


----------



## Maxie

Bonnie11 said:


> I'm with you there belle, kept googling what could go wrong but have banned myself now as was unnecessarily freaking myself out! At the end of the day we can just hope and try and stay healthy and positive. You're right maxie, focus on the now. Every day passing is a day closer to seeing baby!

Eek!! A day closer, scary, but amazing!!


----------



## Buttons 1984

Luz - feeling for you at the moment with your MS! I'm still all good. I'm alot earlier than you. Mine will come I'm sure! 

Bonnie - Ah a scan! That's what I am hoping for tomorrow when I see the FS. Hopefully Monday's scan reassures you that your baby is perfect and doing everything is as it should be!

Maxie - I'm with you. I want to be further along so i can tell people!! I'm so excited. Twins! The possibility excites me more than you Could believe.


----------



## cheery_ma

Hi all, my duedate is the 13th of december :)
Still waiting for my midwife appointment as I have to have a health check first after switching doctors, feels like it's taking forever! 
All going ok so far, super bloated and tired as usual, hope your all ok x


----------



## Buttons 1984

Hi Cheery. Welcome and congratulations!! You must be about 5-6 weeks? Is this your first?


----------



## mummytastic

hi ladies by my dates should be due by the 21st of dec :yipee: cant wait would love a bump buddy to share bumps and stories with congrates ladies!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cheery_ma

No buttons, this is my second, I have a 2,5 year old son :)


----------



## Soon2bGorda

Hi all. Just found out we we're pregnant last night. Super unexpected . My period isn't due for another 5 days and we didn't even try this month. I wasn't supposed to ovulate until the 12th and the only day we did the deed was the 5th so who know when this baby was conceived! I tested in a whim because by boobs we're hurting which never happens... And the first thing out of my mouth was literally "how did this even happen?" Haha.. my EDD date going off the 5th as conception is 12/25/2013!!! 

I am about to test again in about ten minutes I will update with results!


----------



## mummytastic

Soon2bGorda said:


> Hi all. Just found out we we're pregnant last night. Super unexpected . My period isn't due for another 5 days and we didn't even try this month. I wasn't supposed to ovulate until the 12th and the only day we did the deed was the 5th so who know when this baby was conceived! I tested in a whim because by boobs we're hurting which never happens... And the first thing out of my mouth was literally "how did this even happen?" Haha.. my EDD date going off the 5th as conception is 12/25/2013!!!
> 
> I am about to test again in about ten minutes I will update with results!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soon2bGorda

This mornings test
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1366196139523.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2









PicsArt_1366196027841.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bonnie11

Hi everyone! 
Gorda- that's great news! Guessing you must have concieved earlier than you thought! Lovely surprise. 

Hi cheery and mummytastic, looking forward to sharing this journey with you all, happy and healthy 9 months to you all x


----------



## Muffin31

Hi Everyone I am due 6th December and this is my is my first :))
Very nervous about every little twinge but going for a scan next week when i will be 7+4 cannot wait :happydance:


----------



## luz

Soon2bGorda said:


> Hi all. Just found out we we're pregnant last night. Super unexpected . My period isn't due for another 5 days and we didn't even try this month. I wasn't supposed to ovulate until the 12th and the only day we did the deed was the 5th so who know when this baby was conceived! I tested in a whim because by boobs we're hurting which never happens... And the first thing out of my mouth was literally "how did this even happen?" Haha.. my EDD date going off the 5th as conception is 12/25/2013!!!
> 
> I am about to test again in about ten minutes I will update with results!

WOW! a christmas baby! How exciting!!


----------



## luz

I'm trying to keep the due dates on the first page updated , but if im missing anyone let me know!


----------



## Bonnie11

Missing me! But seeing as I'm not sure on dates yet you can leave me off!


----------



## louloukk

Found out today im expecting my 3rd & due 22nd December :D


----------



## mummytastic

I know this is gross but has anyone been super gassy i swear im full of bubbles atm :haha:


----------



## Bonnie11

Mummy me too! Really noticed it today for some reason. Been a bit emotional today, felt so sh*t with my ms today, all got a bit on top of me. When I saw the mw yesterday I saw I've lost 7.5lbs since I got pg which seems like a lot to me (I wouldn't normally be complaining lol) but she said that its fine as long as I can keep some food down and I'm not dehydrated. Just praying it finishes at 12 weeks, please!!!


----------



## LindseyC

I had my first doctor visit today. No ultrasound yet. I'm going to have to wait two weeks for that. The visit was pretty basic--took some urine, checked my hoo area, and just talked to me. I was hoping I would get to hear a heartbeat, but I guess it's a little early for that.

They also said no blood work til 16 weeks, but I have read about so many who say they get blood work done to check hcg levels as soon as they get pregnant.

Symptoms so far: Very constipated! Sore boobs. A little fatigue--I yawn all day.


----------



## Maxie

It's funny how everyone doctors seem to say different things isn't it! I'm not getting bloods til about 10weeks, then book my scan then, hopefully not too much later.


----------



## Bonnie11

Can I ask where you guys are? I'm in south east UK, I've never heard of anyone getting their bloods done to confirm pregnancy. Except at 8-10 weeks with other screening. I assumed it was a US thing?


----------



## mummytastic

Bonnie11 said:


> Can I ask where you guys are? I'm in south east UK, I've never heard of anyone getting their bloods done to confirm pregnancy. Except at 8-10 weeks with other screening. I assumed it was a US thing?


im in hampshire and i wont see midwife till bout 10 weeks then get bloods done there other than that unless there is a problem im on me own till then :)


----------



## Maxie

I'm merseyside. I think bloods are used here if a urine test isn't showing it, as the blood test is more sensitive. Yep on our own til ten weeks!


----------



## Hope115

Just got a faint bfp today :) i think i ovulated on the 8th which would make my due date dec 30th... Looks like i just made this threads cut ;) hoping for a sticky baby:)- im only 9 dpo


----------



## mummytastic

Hope115 said:


> Just got a faint bfp today :) i think i ovulated on the 8th which would make my due date dec 30th... Looks like i just made this threads cut ;) hoping for a sticky baby:)- im only 9 dpo

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Buttons 1984

Yay! Congrats hope. Thats very exciting.


----------



## LindseyC

I am in the southern US--Arkansas. I had been reading two week wait ( it says I can't post links until I have 10 posts otherwise I'd post a direct link-- but you can google tww symptoms and find it) when I was trying to concieve. A lot of those ladies say things like "I got a BFP but waiting on blood results to check levels!" That's why I thought they would take blood.


----------



## HLC2109

Hi ladies! :hi:

I'm due 17th December with baby number 2! Would love to join this thread if you will have me :flower:


----------



## Halo02

I'd love to join the thread :) I'm currently 7 weeks & 3 days pregnant with twins :D and due 2nd December :) x


----------



## Soon2bGorda

Halo02 said:


> I'd love to join the thread :) I'm currently 7 weeks & 3 days pregnant with twins :D and due 2nd December :) x

Congrats!! How exciting


----------



## Halo02

Soon2bGorda said:


> Halo02 said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to join the thread :) I'm currently 7 weeks & 3 days pregnant with twins :D and due 2nd December :) x
> 
> Congrats!! How excitingClick to expand...

Thank you hun me and OH are beyond excited lol x


----------



## Aleeah

Hello ladies,

I got a BFP yesterday and sadly have no parents around anymore and am the first out of my group of friends etc to be having a baby, so no one to turn to for advice.

Is it ok if I join this group too please? I've still no idea how many weeks pregnant I would be, I don't understand it all to be honest. We were trying to conceive but I didn't want to read any further, in case it didn't happen and now it has I've got so much to learn suddenly!

My last period started on 19/03/13 and my cycle is normally 30 days long, how many weeks pregnant does that make me? And what would my due date be? And will it be a December baby or am I the wrong forum?! 

xxx


----------



## luz

LindseyC said:


> I am in the southern US--Arkansas. I had been reading two week wait ( it says I can't post links until I have 10 posts otherwise I'd post a direct link-- but you can google tww symptoms and find it) when I was trying to concieve. A lot of those ladies say things like "I got a BFP but waiting on blood results to check levels!" That's why I thought they would take blood.

I'm from Utah, and with my first pregnancy and this one when i went to the dr they do a urine test and take 8 vials of blood for various tests to run. If you really wanted to know and didn't want to wait for a doctor you can go to a hospital and they will do a blood test to confirm your pregnancy for like $20. good luck!


----------



## HLC2109

Aleeah said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I got a BFP yesterday and sadly have no parents around anymore and am the first out of my group of friends etc to be having a baby, so no one to turn to for advice.
> 
> Is it ok if I join this group too please? I've still no idea how many weeks pregnant I would be, I don't understand it all to be honest. We were trying to conceive but I didn't want to read any further, in case it didn't happen and now it has I've got so much to learn suddenly!
> 
> My last period started on 19/03/13 and my cycle is normally 30 days long, how many weeks pregnant does that make me? And what would my due date be? And will it be a December baby or am I the wrong forum?!
> 
> xxx

:hi:

I think your due date would be 26th December so you are 4 weeks today based on that!

Feel free to pm me if there is anything you are unsure of, I have been through this all before, I think I had just about every scenario possible happen in my last pregnancy so I have plentyy of advice to give! :dohh: Im sure all the ladies on here would be happy to help too :hugs:


----------



## mummytastic

Aleeah said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I got a BFP yesterday and sadly have no parents around anymore and am the first out of my group of friends etc to be having a baby, so no one to turn to for advice.
> 
> Is it ok if I join this group too please? I've still no idea how many weeks pregnant I would be, I don't understand it all to be honest. We were trying to conceive but I didn't want to read any further, in case it didn't happen and now it has I've got so much to learn suddenly!
> 
> My last period started on 19/03/13 and my cycle is normally 30 days long, how many weeks pregnant does that make me? And what would my due date be? And will it be a December baby or am I the wrong forum?!
> 
> xxx

congratulations!!!!! Im due on 21st and my DD is 2 so like said before lots of people to ask :hugs:

and does anyone else feel full yet i feel like my lower belly is filled with cotton wool its nice :thumbup:


----------



## Hope115

Halo- yay congrats!!!
Aleeah- this is my first pregnancy, i have had friends that are pregnant but still have no cle what to expect... Each of their pregnancys were so different ( one with twin boys, one friend with a lil girl but was high risk cuz she had bleeding on and off the whole pregnancy) im glad this thread is here so we can all go through it together:)


----------



## LindseyC

Luz, hm I guess like someone said before-- every doctor is different. I think I will wait til May 1st for the ultra sound. That will be pretty good confirmation. 

Mummytastic, no wool like feeling in stomach yet...just gas :/ 


Has everyone told families, friends, facebook, or shouted it from the rooftops yet? Or will it remain secret for a while? I've told a bunch of folks. I just couldn't wait!


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls can I please join my bub is due 8 December 2013 <3


----------



## Laelani

Mind if I join you?? This is my first pregnancy and I got my :BFP: on 04/14/2013 and I'm due 12/09/2013!!! Congrats to everyone! If any of you want to be bump buddies let me know!


----------



## trying412011

Hi laelani you r due 1 day after me we can be bump buddies if you want I am 6+5 today :)


----------



## Laelani

trying412011 said:


> Hi laelani you r due 1 day after me we can be bump buddies if you want I am 6+5 today :)

Ok!!!! :happydance: How have you been feeling? I notice I feel fine during the day but between 10pm-11pm I feel unwell and that's when I go to bed or at least day down


----------



## trying412011

:happydance: I was feeling fine but now find that through out the day randomly I will find myself dry reaching lol it's not nice, im craving egg but that also seems to make me what to reach lol. I have really sore bbs especially at night when trying to sleep have to sleep with support bra on, and really craving salty sour food, other then that I guess everything is going fine I dnt have to normal symptoms like needing to pee every 10 mins or heightened sense of smell and cooking meat doesn't make me sick I love the smell of steak cooking ha ha. Ummm what else nothing much I dnt think oh except for being really horny lol. How r ur symptoms did u test cause I saw u got bfp on the 14.4 and I got mine on the 29.3 yet we r only 2 days apart ???


----------



## Laelani

trying412011 said:


> :happydance: I was feeling fine but now find that through out the day randomly I will find myself dry reaching lol it's not nice, im craving egg but that also seems to make me what to reach lol. I have really sore bbs especially at night when trying to sleep have to sleep with support bra on, and really craving salty sour food, other then that I guess everything is going fine I dnt have to normal symptoms like needing to pee every 10 mins or heightened sense of smell and cooking meat doesn't make me sick I love the smell of steak cooking ha ha. Ummm what else nothing much I dnt think oh except for being really horny lol. How r ur symptoms did u test cause I saw u got bfp on the 14.4 and I got mine on the 29.3 yet we r only 2 days apart ???

Yeah my LMP was March 5th and I got pregnant pretty much right after. Umm symptoms I have really sore bbs too but I've noticed that they are getting less sore but I'm sure that will be something that comes and goes. I haven't really craved too much. Today I craved fries which I got and a few days ago I craved bacon but when I made it and started to eat it the taste made me sick to my stomach. Other than that I don't really have a lot of the symptoms either.


----------



## WeeNugget

This is my first and would like to join the buddy group. If all goes as planned I should be due around Dec. 6th. Hopefully my wee one will be a Sagittarius! Now if only I could stop feeling so sick. :wacko:

Nugget


----------



## Maxie

My sickness is horrible too! Ready salted crisps seem to help although not very healthy! Just remind myself why I feel sick tho n it puts a huge grin on my face.


----------



## Bonnie11

Hi everyone! 
Maxie- I'm the same. From my minimal list of things I can eat, crisps bananas toast and rice cakes!! 

Aleeah - welcome! Sorry you have no one around you to with this through but we are all here so ask anything. I'm sure between us all we can help you! And I'm sure you will meet people at ante natal classes etc that you will be able to meet up with once the baby comes. 
Nugget-hi! Just replied to your post in the other forum! Good to see you, hope the morning sickness isn't kicking your butt so much, won't bother writing it again but on your other thread I have written some things that helped me. Good luck x

And to everyone else that has joined HI! Hope we all have a healthy 9 months x


----------



## HLC2109

LindseyC said:


> Luz, hm I guess like someone said before-- every doctor is different. I think I will wait til May 1st for the ultra sound. That will be pretty good confirmation.
> 
> Mummytastic, no wool like feeling in stomach yet...just gas :/
> 
> 
> Has everyone told families, friends, facebook, or shouted it from the rooftops yet? Or will it remain secret for a while? I've told a bunch of folks. I just couldn't wait!

With My DS we had told everyone at about 7 weeks but I want to hold off until 12 weeks with this one as it is my sons 1st birthday when I will be 11 weeks and I want that to be all about him. Thats the plan anyway!


----------



## Hope115

Laelani- how do u get your ticker withvthe fruit? I went to thebump link but cant find the ticker?


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi hope its not too late to join.. I'm due on dec 14 th apparently.. Heartbeat scan on Sunday at 6+3 weeks... Nervous wreck at the moment !


----------



## Aleeah

Think I'm having a teary day, as reading all your responses brought tears to my eyes!! But I cried at DH touching my tummy yesterday so seems everyday is teary day!!

It's so nice to know we're in this together ladies..!!! I'm not having much going on apart from cramping in my tummy, otherwise, no symptoms... yet!!

xxx


----------



## HLC2109

Aleeah said:


> Think I'm having a teary day, as reading all your responses brought tears to my eyes!! But I cried at DH touching my tummy yesterday so seems everyday is teary day!!
> 
> It's so nice to know we're in this together ladies..!!! I'm not having much going on apart from cramping in my tummy, otherwise, no symptoms... yet!!
> 
> xxx

You aren't the only one, I have got teary over a few things the last few days! You are so lucky having no symptoms, I also have the cramping which always has me worried even though I had it with my son and everything was fine. I ave had some strange symptoms. I had a week or so when everything tasted like banana, I hate banana so that was awful! I have a strange feeling in my nose, kinda feels like I've hit it on something, I had this with DS too. Also getting a lot of heartburn. This has to be the strangest though - I can't stand to look at eggs!


----------



## Aleeah

HLC2109 said:


> You aren't the only one, I have got teary over a few things the last few days! You are so lucky having no symptoms, I also have the cramping which always has me worried even though I had it with my son and everything was fine. I ave had some strange symptoms. I had a week or so when everything tasted like banana, I hate banana so that was awful! I have a strange feeling in my nose, kinda feels like I've hit it on something, I had this with DS too. Also getting a lot of heartburn. This has to be the strangest though - I can't stand to look at eggs!

Funny, randomly the only thing I crave more than anything else at the moment is eggs!! DH can't believe I'm having them for lunch too at the moment. And totally with you on banana's, can't stand them, have to wear gloves to even touch them as swear I can still smell them on my hands hours later...! Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## mummytastic

HLC2109 said:


> Aleeah said:
> 
> 
> Think I'm having a teary day, as reading all your responses brought tears to my eyes!! But I cried at DH touching my tummy yesterday so seems everyday is teary day!!
> 
> It's so nice to know we're in this together ladies..!!! I'm not having much going on apart from cramping in my tummy, otherwise, no symptoms... yet!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> You aren't the only one, I have got teary over a few things the last few days! You are so lucky having no symptoms, I also have the cramping which always has me worried even though I had it with my son and everything was fine. I ave had some strange symptoms. I had a week or so when everything tasted like banana, I hate banana so that was awful! I have a strange feeling in my nose, kinda feels like I've hit it on something, I had this with DS too. Also getting a lot of heartburn. This has to be the strangest though - I can't stand to look at eggs!Click to expand...


ive had the heartburn urgh its awful and been not teary but in a fowl mood all week poor dh lol


----------



## HLC2109

Aleeah said:


> HLC2109 said:
> 
> 
> You aren't the only one, I have got teary over a few things the last few days! You are so lucky having no symptoms, I also have the cramping which always has me worried even though I had it with my son and everything was fine. I ave had some strange symptoms. I had a week or so when everything tasted like banana, I hate banana so that was awful! I have a strange feeling in my nose, kinda feels like I've hit it on something, I had this with DS too. Also getting a lot of heartburn. This has to be the strangest though - I can't stand to look at eggs!
> 
> Funny, randomly the only thing I crave more than anything else at the moment is eggs!! DH can't believe I'm having them for lunch too at the moment. And totally with you on banana's, can't stand them, have to wear gloves to even touch them as swear I can still smell them on my hands hours later...! Hope you feel better soon xxClick to expand...

I really want tomato soup at the moment but I have never really liked it before but now it's all I want! :haha:

My son loves bananas and has one regularly so I have just about got used to the smell but hate the feel of them:sick:


----------



## HLC2109

mummytastic said:


> HLC2109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aleeah said:
> 
> 
> Think I'm having a teary day, as reading all your responses brought tears to my eyes!! But I cried at DH touching my tummy yesterday so seems everyday is teary day!!
> 
> It's so nice to know we're in this together ladies..!!! I'm not having much going on apart from cramping in my tummy, otherwise, no symptoms... yet!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> You aren't the only one, I have got teary over a few things the last few days! You are so lucky having no symptoms, I also have the cramping which always has me worried even though I had it with my son and everything was fine. I ave had some strange symptoms. I had a week or so when everything tasted like banana, I hate banana so that was awful! I have a strange feeling in my nose, kinda feels like I've hit it on something, I had this with DS too. Also getting a lot of heartburn. This has to be the strangest though - I can't stand to look at eggs!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ive had the heartburn urgh its awful and been not teary but in a fowl mood all week poor dh lolClick to expand...


I had heartburn the whole way through last time, really hoping its bit going to be that bad this time - it was a killer!

I have already warned OH to not take things personally as I will probably turn into a right moody cow at some point :haha:


----------



## luz

ugh i have been so sick! pretzels used to make me feel a little better but now i can't stand the thought of eating anything! I can't wait until second trimester when this will subside a little. I feel so sick because i don't eat, but eating makes me feel sick too. It's just a losing situation all around. Luckily i have managed to not throw up at all, but i do gag on my prenatal vitamins!


----------



## Laelani

Hope115 said:


> Laelani- how do u get your ticker withvthe fruit? I went to thebump link but cant find the ticker?

Click here :)


----------



## Bonnie11

How are all you Christmas pudding bakers?!
I had a reasonable good day yesterday. MS eased up in the morning and it was sunny so we took a walk along the seafront. Was exhausted afterwards but felt nice to feel 'normal' for a few hours. It kicked in again later tho, don't worry! How is everyone else?


----------



## HLC2109

My nausea isn't too bad really, is be feeling pretty good if it wasn't for the cramping, feels like bad period pain :(


----------



## Buttons 1984

HLC2109 said:


> My nausea isn't too bad really, is be feeling pretty good if it wasn't for the cramping, feels like bad period pain :(

Me too! I'm trying not to think about it. I've had on/off constant mild period cramping for the last two days. I hope it's normal!


----------



## Laelani

I'm right there with both of you!


----------



## HLC2109

I had cramping for a few weeks with DS but I don't remember it being quite this strong!


----------



## Bonnie11

Had cramping on and off bad for the first 2/3 weeks after O, in fact it was the first thing that made me do an HPT! In the last week/10 days it has eased off but I still get it a few times a day, usually when I have been lying down and then stand up quickly, or if I've been moving around a lot x


----------



## Maxie

With you all with the cramps, it's just because your uterus is doubling in size already. Had a nightmare last night that I had severe cramps and bleeding but couldn't get to the doctors or hospital and it wouldn't stop! Do relieved to wake up!!! Feel like I've hardly slept now tho. Anyone else having weird dreams?


----------



## Aleeah

Maxie said:


> With you all with the cramps, it's just because your uterus is doubling in size already. Had a nightmare last night that I had severe cramps and bleeding but couldn't get to the doctors or hospital and it wouldn't stop! Do relieved to wake up!!! Feel like I've hardly slept now tho. Anyone else having weird dreams?

I've had cramps since ovulation too but just thought it was impending period even though we've been TTC. But it was the weird dreams that made me do a pregnancy test! Kept dreaming I was pregnant and something was going wrong, weird, as soon as I'd tested I started dreaming nice dreams about the baby, so maybe I was doing something wrong!! Too much housework I keep telling the DH!

Strange dreams are meant to be common but it's my first pregnancy so all knew to me. If you feel ok, then I'd ignore the dreams xx


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls this is my first and I'm 7+1 and getting more cramps iv been reading its normal but still freaks me out when should I really worry about them ???


----------



## luz

trying412011 said:


> Hey girls this is my first and I'm 7+1 and getting more cramps iv been reading its normal but still freaks me out when should I really worry about them ???

Try not to worry, cramps are completely normal. I had a ton about a week ago that were really painful so i was pretty worried. My Dr says it's just the uterus stretching, and unless they are accompanied by bright red blood then it's nothing to worry about. hope that helps!


----------



## Laelani

trying412011 said:


> Hey girls this is my first and I'm 7+1 and getting more cramps iv been reading its normal but still freaks me out when should I really worry about them ???

Yep completely normal. My doctor said that you can have them all through first tri and into the second. It all depends how your body is reacting to all the growing and stretching that is happening in there.


----------



## bellezzajess

luz said:


> I'm trying to keep the due dates on the first page updated , but if im missing anyone let me know!

Somehow you missed me. I'm due December 26th.


----------



## bellezzajess

Has anyone been experiencing gas pains?? At least I think that is what they are! They come on randomly throughout the day, and then are the worst during the night! I ate a smaller dinner yesterday and didn't have them so much last night, so hopefully I can control them with what I eat... but OUCH!! 

Or maybe they are cramps from stretching/growing? It is a similar feeling to what I get the first day of AF, but more intense... kind of feels like my uterus is on fire!


----------



## Maxie

Sounds like normal cramping to me, unless you ahem, release it and it goes! Lol, in which case it's gas! But I agree, all normal, don't panic unless there's bleeding.


----------



## mummytastic

bellezzajess said:


> Has anyone been experiencing gas pains?? At least I think that is what they are! They come on randomly throughout the day, and then are the worst during the night! I ate a smaller dinner yesterday and didn't have them so much last night, so hopefully I can control them with what I eat... but OUCH!!
> 
> Or maybe they are cramps from stretching/growing? It is a similar feeling to what I get the first day of AF, but more intense... kind of feels like my uterus is on fire!

ive been getting loads of that!!! i feel so full of wind its embarrassing and uncomfortable ahhh the joys us mummys have to deal with <3


----------



## luz

bellezzajess said:


> Has anyone been experiencing gas pains?? At least I think that is what they are! They come on randomly throughout the day, and then are the worst during the night! I ate a smaller dinner yesterday and didn't have them so much last night, so hopefully I can control them with what I eat... but OUCH!!
> 
> Or maybe they are cramps from stretching/growing? It is a similar feeling to what I get the first day of AF, but more intense... kind of feels like my uterus is on fire!

i do! I'm so gassy, i could probably beat my husband in any sort of contest right now =) I have those crampy pains too, sometimes they hurt worse than others. The other day every time i coughed or sneezed it felt like i was being stabbed in the uterus. I think it's just growing and stretching. So i'm trying not to worry.


----------



## bellezzajess

Maxie said:


> Sounds like normal cramping to me, unless you ahem, release it and it goes! Lol, in which case it's gas! But I agree, all normal, don't panic unless there's bleeding.

I'm not usually able to release anything... but it typically subsides after 15-20 minutes. I've also been getting heartburn!! Who knew early pregnancy could be this uncomfortable!!


----------



## Maxie

bellezzajess said:


> Maxie said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like normal cramping to me, unless you ahem, release it and it goes! Lol, in which case it's gas! But I agree, all normal, don't panic unless there's bleeding.
> 
> I'm not usually able to release anything... but it typically subsides after 15-20 minutes. I've also been getting heartburn!! Who knew early pregnancy could be this uncomfortable!!Click to expand...

I know! Although I hear second trimesters usually better, third probably bad again. All worth it tho!!


----------



## HLC2109

Maxie said:


> bellezzajess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxie said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like normal cramping to me, unless you ahem, release it and it goes! Lol, in which case it's gas! But I agree, all normal, don't panic unless there's bleeding.
> 
> I'm not usually able to release anything... but it typically subsides after 15-20 minutes. I've also been getting heartburn!! Who knew early pregnancy could be this uncomfortable!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know! Although I hear second trimesters usually better, third probably bad again. All worth it tho!!Click to expand...

With my DS second tri was easier apart from the heartburn, I had it all the way through but disappeared completely as soon as he was born thankfully. Was so bad I had gaviscon on prescription, I was going through about a bottle a week!
Thankfully it hasn't been as bad this time - yet!

I spoke too soon about not having much nausea though, I have felt terrible all day today :(


----------



## Maxie

I'm feeling ok so far this morning, maybe I managed to get a bit better sleep, does worry me tho! No cramping n no bleeding, just less tired n less nauseous.... Hmmm


----------



## Aleeah

luz said:


> I'm trying to keep the due dates on the first page updated , but if im missing anyone let me know!

Hi Luz, can you add me please? I'm due 24th Dec x


----------



## Aleeah

Probably going to sound like a stupid question I know but here goes anyway... for all you ladies living in England, when should I go to my doctor's to tell him about my pregnancy? And what's the process? Sorry, being a first timer I don't want to tempt fate by having it all confirmed and finding out it's a chemical. I want this baby so badly but hate the thought there's a chance I might lose it still :-(


----------



## Bonnie11

How far along are you aleeah? You should call your docs and ask them their procedure. It seems to vary quite a lot depending where you are. At my docs they don't bother with tests, if you call and tell them the GP will call you back and run through some questions and refer you straight on to the hospital for a scan and to midwife. But some docs like to see you so I would call the docs and and check what their procedure is! FX


----------



## Maxie

Yep I agree call them. Mine did a test, asked me some questions, then gave me the midwife number to call. Have to wait til week 10 for my appointment


----------



## luz

Aleeah said:


> luz said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to keep the due dates on the first page updated , but if im missing anyone let me know!
> 
> Hi Luz, can you add me please? I'm due 24th Dec xClick to expand...

You've been added! sorry i missed you the first time around!


----------



## Hope115

So far the only symptom is really tired but im only 4w1d. Oh and yesterday i got a ticket ( got stuck in traffic and my bumper was in the cross walk about two inches during a red light but had no where to go!) $97.00!!! So i cried all the way home when usually i would be pissed lol... My hubby was like u must be preggo... (I dont cry lol)

Since im due the 30th im earlier then everyone else- other than sore boobs and mild tugging i dont really have any symptoms- when did they start for everyone, like the mornin sickness?


----------



## luz

Hope115 said:


> So far the only symptom is really tired but im only 4w1d. Oh and yesterday i got a ticket ( got stuck in traffic and my bumper was in the cross walk about two inches during a red light but had no where to go!) $97.00!!! So i cried all the way home when usually i would be pissed lol... My hubby was like u must be preggo... (I dont cry lol)
> 
> Since im due the 30th im earlier then everyone else- other than sore boobs and mild tugging i dont really have any symptoms- when did they start for everyone, like the mornin sickness?

my ms really kicked in around 5 1/2 6 weeks.. it's been pretty bad for the past 2 weeks but it's finally starting to level off a bit. i'm really glad for that, but i still do have waves of bad nausea all day long. My fatigue is soooo bad. with my first i was dead tired the whole 1st tri but when i went to 2nd it wasn't as bad. 

I'm sorry about the ticket - that sucks!! i would have cried too - i'm so emotional over everything lately. sometimes i cry when im watching tv commercials.. .. i feel ilke the biggest doofus:haha:


----------



## Hope115

I was watchig long island medium yesterday and cried at that too lol


----------



## Maxie

luz said:


> Hope115 said:
> 
> 
> So far the only symptom is really tired but im only 4w1d. Oh and yesterday i got a ticket ( got stuck in traffic and my bumper was in the cross walk about two inches during a red light but had no where to go!) $97.00!!! So i cried all the way home when usually i would be pissed lol... My hubby was like u must be preggo... (I dont cry lol)
> 
> Since im due the 30th im earlier then everyone else- other than sore boobs and mild tugging i dont really have any symptoms- when did they start for everyone, like the mornin sickness?
> 
> my ms really kicked in around 5 1/2 6 weeks.. it's been pretty bad for the past 2 weeks but it's finally starting to level off a bit. i'm really glad for that, but i still do have waves of bad nausea all day long. My fatigue is soooo bad. with my first i was dead tired the whole 1st tri but when i went to 2nd it wasn't as bad.
> 
> I'm sorry about the ticket - that sucks!! i would have cried too - i'm so emotional over everything lately. sometimes i cry when im watching tv commercials.. .. i feel ilke the biggest doofus:haha:Click to expand...

So glad to hear you say your nausea has eased a bit, mine did too today, really worried me! Came back a bit this evening tho.


----------



## Bonnie11

Ditto maxie! Was feeling ok this morning and then started to worry that something was wrong! Soon came back to me in the evening tho...
Just a note, don't know if it has already been posted on here but Sea Bands are a bloody lifesaver! Saw another thread about them and bought some the other day and I have to say, it may be a coincidence but I have definately been feeling less nauseous! Haven't been out of the house much this week as was feeling so crappy but since I've been wearing them I've noticed a definate improvement. I don't know if it is in my head or not but as log as I feel better i don't care!


----------



## LindseyC

Hope115 said:


> So far the only symptom is really tired but im only 4w1d. Oh and yesterday i got a ticket ( got stuck in traffic and my bumper was in the cross walk about two inches during a red light but had no where to go!) $97.00!!! So i cried all the way home when usually i would be pissed lol... My hubby was like u must be preggo... (I dont cry lol)
> 
> Since im due the 30th im earlier then everyone else- other than sore boobs and mild tugging i dont really have any symptoms- when did they start for everyone, like the mornin sickness?

I had sore boobs before I missed my period, and they still hurt. I have had cramps since I found out. And I thought I would be lucky and not have morning sickness but it started Monday--6 weeks 4 days. I haven't thrown up but just been sick to my stomach on and off.


----------



## LindseyC

Has anyone felt very hungry but can't eat very much before feeling full. I get so hungry but only end up eating a little bit.


----------



## Maxie

Bonnie11 said:


> Ditto maxie! Was feeling ok this morning and then started to worry that something was wrong! Soon came back to me in the evening tho...
> Just a note, don't know if it has already been posted on here but Sea Bands are a bloody lifesaver! Saw another thread about them and bought some the other day and I have to say, it may be a coincidence but I have definately been feeling less nauseous! Haven't been out of the house much this week as was feeling so crappy but since I've been wearing them I've noticed a definate improvement. I don't know if it is in my head or not but as log as I feel better i don't care!

Ill check them out!! Learnt to enjoy the good days n try not to worry, the nausea will be back (and is today!)


----------



## Maxie

LindseyC said:


> Has anyone felt very hungry but can't eat very much before feeling full. I get so hungry but only end up eating a little bit.

Yep I'm the same, feel like I'm eating child's portions!! Little n often is meant to help with nausea tho, and keep energy up, try that?


----------



## luz

ugh my nausea came back with a vengeance today :( i was eating breakfast and started dry heaving... at least that's better than actually throwing up, but still.


----------



## bellezzajess

My gas/bloating pains seem to have subsided this week... but now I think I might have an internal hemorrhoid!! Ugh... and in addition, my arms have felt numb and tingly for the majority of the day so far... I think I might have a pinched nerve. Geeze, growing a human is HARD.


----------



## luz

bellezzajess said:


> My gas/bloating pains seem to have subsided this week... but now I think I might have an internal hemorrhoid!! Ugh... and in addition, my arms have felt numb and tingly for the majority of the day so far... I think I might have a pinched nerve. Geeze, growing a human is HARD.

aaahhH! The dreaded hemorrhoids...... mine are the worst from my first LO and unfortunately i dont think they ever go away.


----------



## Maxie

Omg is that something I have to look forward to? Argh!! Growing a human is hard, but it should be right! I mean think about it, our bodies have combined an egg n a sperm and are now making another human in our bellys!!! Freaks me out sometimes! Lol


----------



## bellezzajess

Ya know... my pregnancy has been on my mind pretty much nonstop since I got my BFP, but it still doesn't seem real. They symptoms have obviously hit me, but the reality of the situation still hasn't... I'm hoping that when I go to my first prenatal appt on May 7th, I can hear a heartbeat and that will make this feel more real.


----------



## Laelani

bellezzajess said:


> Ya know... my pregnancy has been on my mind pretty much nonstop since I got my BFP, but it still doesn't seem real. They symptoms have obviously hit me, but the reality of the situation still hasn't... I'm hoping that when I go to my first prenatal appt on May 7th, I can hear a heartbeat and that will make this feel more real.

I hear you there. I think about my pregnancy _all _the time! Pretty much 24/7. I have some symptoms but nothing crazy anymore now and thankfully (knock on wood) I've yet to worry about MS. Since I don't have any wild and crazy symptoms though most days I feel pretty normal aside from being more tired than usual so the pregnancy doesn't seem quite real yet, like I've just been dreaming it. :haha: I can't wait until I can get my scan and you're right it will most likely make it all seem more real!


----------



## Bonnie11

Ditto! Though I think about it 24/7 it will seem more real when I have my scan! Had one at 5-6 weeks but just looked like a black blob! Hoping next week I'll be able to see more, once I hear the heartbeat it will seem very real!


----------



## WeeNugget

Oh ladies, I hate feeling so wretched after wanting to get pregnant for so long. Those of you who suffer debilitating m/s...how do you convince yourself to do this again? I am so discouraged I won't want to have another child after this experience. I feel like a wimp cause I am not handling the constant sickness well and this pregnancy is only just beginning. I'm very scared and doubting myself.

I just want the baby here already...


----------



## Bonnie11

Nugget how far along are you? I keep mysel going mby counting down the weeks till second tri! Also please try sea bands, they really have been a miracle worker for me, have felt better in last few days than I have felt for a few weeks! Are you managing to keep some food and drink down?


----------



## Maxie

WeeNugget said:


> Oh ladies, I hate feeling so wretched after wanting to get pregnant for so long. Those of you who suffer debilitating m/s...how do you convince yourself to do this again? I am so discouraged I won't want to have another child after this experience. I feel like a wimp cause I am not handling the constant sickness well and this pregnancy is only just beginning. I'm very scared and doubting myself.
> 
> I just want the baby here already...

You can do this, keep trying different things, some things will help, some wont, you'll have good days n bad days. Ultimately women keep doing it because the end result is worth it!! Try sea bands, try ready salted crisps, keep drinking water, try ice cubes, cola, I even ready something about ginger the other day! Google some cures n try all or any of them. 
When your baby arrives you won't remember how this feels right now


----------



## WeeNugget

Bonnie11 said:


> Nugget how far along are you? I keep mysel going mby counting down the weeks till second tri! Also please try sea bands, they really have been a miracle worker for me, have felt better in last few days than I have felt for a few weeks! Are you managing to keep some food and drink down?

Bonnie I am 8 weeks on Friday. I did buy the sea bands a week or so ago. Haven't had the relief I was hoping for but they do help sometimes. I usually only feel better after I've cried it out. I am such a weeping hormonal mess. I have been not throwing up so much as terrible vertigo and headaches. I cant do anything without making it worse...no tv, using my computer makes me sick, reading makes it worse, light bothers me too so i mostly am in dark rooms. The boredom is maddening. I eat....not enjoying it much though. Very bland diet is all I can manage.



Maxie said:


> You can do this, keep trying different things, some things will help, some wont, you'll have good days n bad days. Ultimately women keep doing it because the end result is worth it!! Try sea bands, try ready salted crisps, keep drinking water, try ice cubes, cola, I even ready something about ginger the other day! Google some cures n try all or any of them.
> When your baby arrives you won't remember how this feels right now

So far the only thing that's helped is B6 but not as much as I had hoped. Unisom was a terrible mistake and I am afraid to try other meds now. Other than the sea bands I am not doing anything else at the moment other than cold compresses. 

Thanks so much for trying to help me ladies. I feel very lonely since I haven't told anyone yet. Hubby has been an angel and I know my being this way makes him feel helpless. Without him I could never do this. 

Thanks again,
Nugget


----------



## Maxie

You'll get their nugget, it'll be worth it. Does sound like your having a particularly hard time. Maybe see the midwife again? There's always acupuncture and massages and things, even for some temporary relief?


----------



## Bonnie11

Ahh nugget I'm sorry, maybe go back to doc and try some other meds? You might get a better response. Like maxie said you have to keep trying different things till you find the right one for you. Mine are crystallised ginger, pretzels, toast, bananas and crisps. Anything else makes me puke. And drinking ice cold water. 
It's so horrible I know, but in a few weeks you will start to feel better, that's the only thought that keeps me going right now!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls- do you mind if I join you? I'm 7weeks pregnant with my first baby (the same due date as you bonnie!) and I just had my first scan this week and saw a nice strong heartbeat. I am also feeling pretty miserable with the all day sickness... It is relentless hey?! I find ice cold water helps me too and all I can bare to eat is the most unhealthy food! I look forward to sharing the journey with you all xxx


----------



## luz

Kirs_t said:


> Hi girls- do you mind if I join you? I'm 7weeks pregnant with my first baby (the same due date as you bonnie!) and I just had my first scan this week and saw a nice strong heartbeat. I am also feeling pretty miserable with the all day sickness... It is relentless hey?! I find ice cold water helps me too and all I can bare to eat is the most unhealthy food! I look forward to sharing the journey with you all xxx

Welcome! i added you to the front page. How are you feeling? Are you having any morning sickness yet?


----------



## HLC2109

Definitely try ginger is you haven't alreay nugget, it worked great for me but my m/s is nowhere near as bad as your by the sound of it! I would see your doc again and see if there is something else they can prescribe, I had horrendous heartburn with DS and I had to have a few diferent things prescribed before I found something that worked.


----------



## HLC2109

Did anyone have gestational diabetes with other pregnancies? I had it with DS and was on metformin and insulin, having had it before I know I am highly likely to have it again this time but hoping to avoid having to have insulin again. Was just curious to see if anyone else is in the same situation.


----------



## MrsP81

Hiya, can I join?? :) I am due December 16th :) xx


----------



## Soon2bGorda

I had gestational with my first but not with my others


----------



## HLC2109

Soon2bGorda said:


> I had gestational with my first but not with my others

Thanks for your response hun, that gives me a little hope that maybe I wont get it again. I had to be induced at 38 weeks last time because of GD really want to avoid it this time!

Did you do anything differently diet/excercise wise with your others?


----------



## bellaem

Hi ladies. Hoping I can join you? I am a little over 5 weeks pg with #1. Due on Christmas Day. But...the symptoms have been almost unbearable. I've felt like I've had a nasty flu for days...I've barely been able to get out of bed. No energy, nausea/vomiting all day, diarrhea, cramping, headaches, nothing tastes or smells good food wise. I'm really hoping this lets up soon. At least on here I know I'm not alone.


----------



## WeeNugget

Maxie said:


> You'll get their nugget, it'll be worth it. Does sound like your having a particularly hard time. Maybe see the midwife again? There's always acupuncture and massages and things, even for some temporary relief?

Thanks. I am going to try acupuncture next week...if I can drag myself there. I don't think it can make me worse (knock on wood).



Bonnie11 said:


> Ahh nugget I'm sorry, maybe go back to doc and try some other meds? You might get a better response. Like maxie said you have to keep trying different things till you find the right one for you. Mine are crystallised ginger, pretzels, toast, bananas and crisps. Anything else makes me puke. And drinking ice cold water.
> It's so horrible I know, but in a few weeks you will start to feel better, that's the only thought that keeps me going right now!

I have been trying to self diagnose as I feel something is missing my body needs. I drank a ridiculous amount if fluids yesterday and it helped some. I think I am having hydration issues as most of my symptoms are of dehydration. I just cant seem to get enough fluids no matter how much I consume. Drank so much yesterday it made me queasy.

I also think I may have pregnancy rhinitis. My head is a mess, I keep coughing to the point of wanting to throw up, and sneezing. Not really thrilled with my OB right now as I don't feel he is really listening to me. Going to see my internist on Monday who is much easier to talk too. 



HLC2109 said:


> Definitely try ginger is you haven't alreay nugget, it worked great for me but my m/s is nowhere near as bad as your by the sound of it! I would see your doc again and see if there is something else they can prescribe, I had horrendous heartburn with DS and I had to have a few diferent things prescribed before I found something that worked.

I have ginger drops, gingaer ale, and a prenatal called Bnexa. Bnexa has ginger extract in the vitamin. Sounded good until I realized it was increasing my vertigo, giving me terrible chills, and kept me from sleeping. Taking vitamins separately now without ginger. Not sure why but concentrated ginger makes me sick. Trying to eat more too but that's easier said than done.


Thank you ladies again...I appreciate all the advice.

Nugget


----------



## Soon2bGorda

HLC2109 said:


> Soon2bGorda said:
> 
> 
> I had gestational with my first but not with my others
> 
> Thanks for your response hun, that gives me a little hope that maybe I wont get it again. I had to be induced at 38 weeks last time because of GD really want to avoid it this time!
> 
> Did you do anything differently diet/excercise wise with your others?Click to expand...

Nope I think I had it because I was 17 with my first and they day the younger you are the more complications you can have


----------



## Bonnie11

Hey ladies! Well I woke up this morning feeling half human... Was a miracle so I managed to get out of the house and met some friends which was so nice, the first time I've felt well enough to do that in a couple of weeks! Sick was kicked in again when I got home but I was nice to feel almost normal for a few hours! How are you guys all doing? Nugget, any relief? Have been thinking of you.
Got my dating scan on Monday, they could only see a little black blob on it last time but I am nearly 2 weeks further on this time so I think I will measure about 7/7.5 weeks on Monday. Can't wait to find out! X


----------



## WeeNugget

Bonnie11 said:


> Hey ladies! Well I woke up this morning feeling half human... Was a miracle so I managed to get out of the house and met some friends which was so nice, the first time I've felt well enough to do that in a couple of weeks! Sick was kicked in again when I got home but I was nice to feel almost normal for a few hours! How are you guys all doing? Nugget, any relief? Have been thinking of you.
> Got my dating scan on Monday, they could only see a little black blob on it last time but I am nearly 2 weeks further on this time so I think I will measure about 7/7.5 weeks on Monday. Can't wait to find out! X

Struggling very badly today. Extremely depressed and cried most of today. This culminated in me dry heaving an hour ago. I have taken half a zofran and am hoping it doesn't make me worse. I am in hell I think.

Hope your okay Bonnie and that your scan goes well. Just hope your ms is under better control than mine.


----------



## luz

WeeNugget said:


> Bonnie11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Well I woke up this morning feeling half human... Was a miracle so I managed to get out of the house and met some friends which was so nice, the first time I've felt well enough to do that in a couple of weeks! Sick was kicked in again when I got home but I was nice to feel almost normal for a few hours! How are you guys all doing? Nugget, any relief? Have been thinking of you.
> Got my dating scan on Monday, they could only see a little black blob on it last time but I am nearly 2 weeks further on this time so I think I will measure about 7/7.5 weeks on Monday. Can't wait to find out! X
> 
> Struggling very badly today. Extremely depressed and cried most of today. This culminated in me dry heaving an hour ago. I have taken half a zofran and am hoping it doesn't make me worse. I am in hell I think.
> 
> Hope your okay Bonnie and that your scan goes well. Just hope your ms is under better control than mine.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear you had a bad day :( I hope the zofran helped and you're feeling better. 

Have any of you had really bad stomach pain followed by diareah? I don't know if this is a normal pregnancy symptom or not. I've mostly been really constipated so tonight when that hit I was really surprised and a bit worried.


----------



## seashell1

Hi, please can I join you. Due 28th December- first timer!! Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie11

Nugget pleeeeease go back to your doc and try something else, you shouldn't have to suffer like this. Yes I have my bad days but I have good ones too and that gets me through! But it doesn't sound like you are having any. Please go back and try something else, I know the last tabs didn't work but something else might xx


----------



## Buttons 1984

Bonnie how did your dating scan go today? 

Nugget I hope you had a better day today. Bonnie is right, talk to your doc, there has to be something else that could help! 

Luz hope you are feeling better too. Did you work out if it is pregnancy related or something else that upset you? 

Welcome seashell! Congratulations to you! 

AFM - I am doing well. Feeling really tired and I get dizzy/queasy staring at my computer screen all day at work. I am still having a lot of cramping pain (worse at night) its not painful, just concerns me if it is 'normal'. But other than that I have zero to complain about.


----------



## Bonnie11

Got my scan in a few hours.... Terrified! I wonder if there will ever be a time when I will look forward to the scan instead of dreading something will be wrong! Plus my ms has really improved over last 2/3 days so obviously am convinced there is something wrong! Ahhhh pregnancy.....


----------



## luz

So i have no clue what is bugging my stomach so bad. I wonder if it's just normal pregnancy constipation hurting or what.... but it sure is annoying. It doesn't help at all when i'm already feeling sick all day long :(. 

To the new girls: Welcome!


----------



## Aleeah

Nuggett - I'm so sorry you're suffering so bad, the girls are right, go back to docs, you really don't need to suffer on your own.

So ladies, I've been pregnant before but went through a miscarriage, this was 8 years ago, so you'd think I'd forget about it but I can't seem to be able to.

I'm so scared, I'm googling for symptoms all the time. My poor husband doesn't know what to do with me. I'm still only 6 weeks pregnant and scared this will be taken away from me. I don't "feel" pregnant and that scares me. Anyone else feel like this? Want to be happy but seems so surreal xx


----------



## luz

Aleeah said:


> Nuggett - I'm so sorry you're suffering so bad, the girls are right, go back to docs, you really don't need to suffer on your own.
> 
> So ladies, I've been pregnant before but went through a miscarriage, this was 8 years ago, so you'd think I'd forget about it but I can't seem to be able to.
> 
> I'm so scared, I'm googling for symptoms all the time. My poor husband doesn't know what to do with me. I'm still only 6 weeks pregnant and scared this will be taken away from me. I don't "feel" pregnant and that scares me. Anyone else feel like this? Want to be happy but seems so surreal xx

i'm so sorry, i know it's hard not to worry... i do it too. most people's symptoms dont start to kick in until somewhere between 6-8 weeks. One thing i did to help reassure me was to have a private ultrasound done. that way i was able to actually see it and it made it seem more real. Just hang in there.


----------



## Bonnie11

Hey all! 
Scan went great, measuring about 7+3/4, said it would be more accurate at my 12 week but its about where I thought. Saw little peanut and little heartbeat! Amazing. Wanted to post pic but can't work out how to.. Maybe you can't do it on phone? Hmmm...
Definately put my mind at see seeing a heartbeat!


----------



## waitingon2

Hey! I'm new here, but hoping I can find a friendly place to stick around :) 

My name is Destiny and I'm currently 7w,4d pregnant - due December 13. 

I have a DD who is just about 18 months old, and she is still breastfeeding 2-3x a day! 

I have my first u/s on Friday and after losing 6 babies, I cannot wait to see the heartbeat!!


----------



## waitingon2

WeeNugget said:


> Oh ladies, I hate feeling so wretched after wanting to get pregnant for so long. Those of you who suffer debilitating m/s...how do you convince yourself to do this again? I am so discouraged I won't want to have another child after this experience. I feel like a wimp cause I am not handling the constant sickness well and this pregnancy is only just beginning. I'm very scared and doubting myself.
> 
> I just want the baby here already...

I'm very close to the same boat! I'm taking meds and they aren't helping. I barely ate all weekend. If I don't want it/like it/psych myself out for what I'm eating, I'll gag and that's the end of it. I can't believe how sick I am and I'm praying hard this only lasts til 13 or so weeks like it did with my DD. Hang in there! It's exhausting.


----------



## Laelani

Bonnie11 said:


> Hey all!
> Scan went great, measuring about 7+3/4, said it would be more accurate at my 12 week but its about where I thought. Saw little peanut and little heartbeat! Amazing. Wanted to post pic but can't work out how to.. Maybe you can't do it on phone? Hmmm...
> Definately put my mind at see seeing a heartbeat!

Oh awesome news! Glad to hear everything is right on schedule!


----------



## Buttons 1984

Yay Bonnie! Thats fantastic x

Congrats on the BFP Destiny!
I hope you feel better soon.

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss Aleeah. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. X


----------



## Feathers

Hi guys! Hope all is well with you all ^_^ 
Been too sick to get online much, but just got back from an early scan after some spotting and baby was there, heart beating away. My dates looked pretty good for the size and everything looks great. So awesome to see little one and know everything is ok. I was so worried!
Anyway, not long until we're all out of the first trimester now ladies! So exciting.


----------



## Maxie

Feathers said:


> Hi guys! Hope all is well with you all ^_^
> Been too sick to get online much, but just got back from an early scan after some spotting and baby was there, heart beating away. My dates looked pretty good for the size and everything looks great. So awesome to see little one and know everything is ok. I was so worried!
> Anyway, not long until we're all out of the first trimester now ladies! So exciting.

Glad all is ok! Can't wait for my scan, so frustrating not even knowing when it is! Oh well, 9 days til first midwife appointment...


----------



## Aleeah

luz said:


> Aleeah said:
> 
> 
> Nuggett - I'm so sorry you're suffering so bad, the girls are right, go back to docs, you really don't need to suffer on your own.
> 
> So ladies, I've been pregnant before but went through a miscarriage, this was 8 years ago, so you'd think I'd forget about it but I can't seem to be able to.
> 
> I'm so scared, I'm googling for symptoms all the time. My poor husband doesn't know what to do with me. I'm still only 6 weeks pregnant and scared this will be taken away from me. I don't "feel" pregnant and that scares me. Anyone else feel like this? Want to be happy but seems so surreal xx
> 
> i'm so sorry, i know it's hard not to worry... i do it too. most people's symptoms dont start to kick in until somewhere between 6-8 weeks. One thing i did to help reassure me was to have a private ultrasound done. that way i was able to actually see it and it made it seem more real. Just hang in there.Click to expand...

Thanks Luz, to be honest I haven't been to the doctors yet, as we've moved house recently and it's been a pain moving doctors so we're still waiting to go. Guess I want to be pleased but it doesn't seem real. 

Guess we just need to get to the docs quickly and I'll be reassured xxx


----------



## Bonnie11

Hey girls! 
Well after a couple of days respite from the ms, it's been kicking my butt today :-( haven't got off the sofa, OH been running round after me bless him. 
Have got an appointment at the hospital at 830 tomm morning, hope I'm not sick when I'm there! 
Hope you girls are doing good x


----------



## Hope115

I would give anything to feel some morning sickness...:( it would make me feel like everything is going how it should.... After the gym yesterday i came home to pink colored discharge... This morning it is now brown which i hope is a good thing. After 8 months of trying, it would be devestating for it all to be taken away :( *** please please please morning sickness come my way****


----------



## Bonnie11

Hope, mine kicked in about 5.5 - 6 weeks. I was the only one out of all my friends and family to get it so was totally unprepared. There's still time for you, and believe me when it arrives you will be counting down the days till it goes! X


----------



## luz

When I came home from work today I decided to get out my doppler and heard the heart beat right away! A nice strong 170:) I was so happy! I saw the heart beat when I had my internal ultrasound at 6 weeks, but it is sooooo good to actually hear it!


----------



## Maxie

Ah that's lovely luz! Did you have it from your first pregnancy? I can't wait to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## Bonnie11

Ahh Luz that's so nice! I'm in 2 minds about getting a Doppler, I think I might get obsessed with it and start panicking if I can't hear anything! X


----------



## luz

Maxie said:


> Ah that's lovely luz! Did you have it from your first pregnancy? I can't wait to hear the heartbeat!

my first pregnancy i bought the angel sounds doppler, which works great- you just have to have headphones plugged in. My husband surprised me about a week ago with the sonoline b which is so nice because it has a speaker and counts the heart rate. I think they are totally worth the money! a great way to reassure yourself in between doctor visits in the beginning of pregnancy before you can feel your baby moving around.


----------



## bellezzajess

Hi guys. Just wanted to check in. I'm 6 weeks today! I have my first OB appt on Tuesday and I can't wait!


----------



## ferozi12

Hi everyone! Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm 7+ weeks and have my first ultrasound in ten days! EDD December 18th :)


----------



## ferozi12

Good luck! I had a chemical in December too and also have no morning sickness...no bleeding or spotting, but I've heard it's very common in early pregnancy. Hope you have a strong sticky bean in there.


----------



## 7Gembob

Hi all I'm 7wks and 2days pg today !!! First midwife appointment on the 21st of May. We are very excited as you all are. Baby due 18th of December. 
Symptoms so far -
Only a little tiredness
Slight growing pains which do not hurt
Always hungry

So far lucky me still feel like my normal self. Just enjoying every minute of the ride !!!!

Will it be a boy or a girl ?? That is my main question at the minute. We don't mind as long as the baby is healthy!

Good luck to you all x:happydance:


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls glad to see all mummy's and babies are doing well, I had bit of a scare the other night had alot of pain so went to hospital and the lady couldn't find the heart beat which freaked me out so they took some blood and tested my hcg and it was 131000 so very healthy next day went to my doc for ultrasound and the heartbeat was there healthy and strong 163.46 bpm. 
I'm not feeling pregnant at all had no morning sickness te only few things I have are really sore bbs nipples getting more sore and starting to get a burning sensation, alot of discharge and weird as cravings and few cramps here and there but that's it. Can't wait for my 12 week scan so I can see bubba again. I also ordered a Doppler which shoul arrive next week sometime so excited :dance:
Who is due around December 8th and is anyone in Brisbane area going to Logan hospital ???


----------



## Laelani

I'm due December 9th, but I'm in Canada so not exactly close to you


----------



## trying412011

Ha ha dame ur a tad bit far away lol but that's good due around same time :)


----------



## Laelani

trying412011 said:


> Ha ha dame ur a tad bit far away lol but that's good due around same time :)

:haha: Yep!!! Christmas will be so wonderful for all of us with our little newborns! :D


----------



## ferozi12

Any December mamas to be in South Asia?


----------



## Bonnie11

Hey Trying, gosh that must have been a bit scary! Glad everything is ok. 
How is everyone else doing? I've had a rough day today, felt sh*t since I got up and spent the morning with my head down the loo, all got a bit much so just had a cry on the bathroom floor! I feel so crap at the moment and I've got a few friends on Facebook who are pregnant and posting pics of them all happy and looking great and gushing about how wonderful it is being pregnant and how excited they are. Makes me think I'm being over dramatic about things but I feel so bloody crap! It's like a permanent hangover plus flu plus norovirus! Makes me feel better to know some of you guys are going through it too. I feel guilty about complaining when we have tried so long to get pregnant but it's so much harder than I thought! No one I know went through it like this so I was totally unprepared. We always wanted 2 close together but this has really put me off having another :-(


----------



## Maxie

Sorry to hear that Bonnie, it'll get better in a few weeks, then you can be all glowing, our babies are worth it, you'll forget all this before they're even born!
I'm having a tough day too, I'm worse in the evenings. We aren't telling people yet, so have to go out tomorrow night with a big group of friends, pretend I'm drinking, whilst not obvs (can't stand the smell so won't even have a sip!) dreading being around drunk people whilst feeling tired, bloated n nauseous!


----------



## luz

Maxie said:


> Sorry to hear that Bonnie, it'll get better in a few weeks, then you can be all glowing, our babies are worth it, you'll forget all this before they're even born!
> I'm having a tough day too, I'm worse in the evenings. We aren't telling people yet, so have to go out tomorrow night with a big group of friends, pretend I'm drinking, whilst not obvs (can't stand the smell so won't even have a sip!) dreading being around drunk people whilst feeling tired, bloated n nauseous!

Instead of pretending to drink... can't you just say you're feeling a little sick and sip on soda instead? That way if you do feel a little nausea, you can just say it's from whatever 'bug' you have. it's worked for me!


----------



## Bonnie11

Thanks maxie, was feeling a bit sorry for myself earlier but feel a bit brighter now. Oh going out with people that don't know is the worst, having to hide it when you feel so crap! To be honest I haven't really been seeing that many people, we have told 3/4 close friends so have just been sticking with them because then at least I don't have to pretend! Got a brunch tomm with the girls which I just couldn't get out of and am not looking forward to sitting there watching everyone eat eggs etc.. The thought of it is turning my stomach! My closest friend is going tomm and she knows so hopefully she will try and shield me a bit! Good luck tomm maxie, I usually use antibiotics/driving as excuse for not drinking. Antibiotics also good if you feeling tired and rough you can say you have been really run down with chest/bladder infection or something similar. I used to be really sociable but since I've been pg I jut want to stay in, part feeling rough but also feel a bit vulnerable in big groups, really not like me at all!


----------



## Maxie

Thanks guys, I saw some of them on thurs n said I'd been feeling run down, planning on just drinking coke n pretending its got alcohol in! Oooh I agree Bonnie i hate the eating out thing when people don't know, certain smells are really difficult to cope with.
We've almost done 4 weeks now n told no one, not even our parents or siblings! Hopefully our first scan will be in 2 weeks. And really want to wait til then.
Next weekend will be harder tho, we're away with three other couples for 4 days!!! We'll be eating n drinking out together all the time! So I think I'll have to use the antibiotic excuse then.
Thanks for listening xx


----------



## MrsP81

Hi all, how is every one feeling?

I've had a few rough days this week but feeling OK today, just super tired! :)

xx


----------



## Bonnie11

Hey mrsP! Well after a rough few days (see previous whining!) I actually had a good day today! I had a girls brunch booked and although I was half dreading it as I had been feeling so crap I actually woke up feeling ok and really enjoyed myself. Plus the ms has stayed away most of the day so haven't really got much to complain about lol. Glad you feeling good, am making the most of the days I feel good as before you know it it will be back to bite you!


----------



## Maxie

Glad you enjoyed your brunch Bonnie, definitely important to make the most of the good days. I think I got away with last night pretending to drink, no one questioned me on it really. Thinking its quite bad really how socialising here revolves so much around drinking, n that not drinking for anyone seems so unusual. Hmmm


----------



## MrsP81

I didn't go to a work's night out on friday because I knew people would ask about me not drinking so I made up some excuse or another...


----------



## ferozi12

I've been feeling pretty good, but yesterday I had a really long, active day and by evening I felt tired and dizzy. Last night I had a small stain of brown blood in my underwear and I freaked out, but I haven't had any more since. Going for an early scan tomorrow (I'll be almost 8 weeks) and hoping for the best. Anyone else had spotting?


----------



## Aleeah

Quick update ladies, so I'm feeling more optimistic, as you've all said and DH agrees can't do anything more than I'm already doing. Will be 7 weeks Tuesday, so my little bean's made it to here so far. Doctor can't see me to even confirm pregnancy for another week but we're busy this week so hoping it'll fly by!

Bonnie - so glad you've had a good day. Makes all the difference! Xx


----------



## Laelani

I've been doing so well but on Friday everything started going downhill and I've felt sick since then. It sucks :( I am hoping it doesn't last. Also I've noticed lately that I've been colder than usual. Has anyone else gotten this???


----------



## taboo

hellllllooooooooooooooooo
im currently 6+4
due crimbo day
im 40 and been ttc over 10 years


----------



## Hope115

Welcome taboo, congrats!!!!


----------



## Laelani

taboo said:


> hellllllooooooooooooooooo
> im currently 6+4
> due crimbo day
> im 40 and been ttc over 10 years

How exciting! Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Aleeah

taboo said:


> hellllllooooooooooooooooo
> im currently 6+4
> due crimbo day
> im 40 and been ttc over 10 years

Amazing news Taboo, congratulations!! I'm a first timer and due 24th Dec, we'll have Crimbo bundles!!xx


----------



## bellezzajess

I have my first OB appointment tomorrow and I can't wait... I'm both excited and anxious, but mostly excited. I'm not sure if I'll get a sonogram this week though... when the doctor's office called to confirm my appt, I asked if they did ultrasounds on site and they said no, I would have to go to a different office for it... so I'm not sure if they will order one and I can go get it the same day or the next day... or if the doctor will tell me to wait a few more weeks. I don't think I can wait any longer... I need confirmation that the little babe is growing properly and has a strong beating heart.


----------



## WeeNugget

Bonnie11 said:


> Hey Trying, gosh that must have been a bit scary! Glad everything is ok.
> How is everyone else doing? I've had a rough day today, felt sh*t since I got up and spent the morning with my head down the loo, all got a bit much so just had a cry on the bathroom floor! I feel so crap at the moment and I've got a few friends on Facebook who are pregnant and posting pics of them all happy and looking great and gushing about how wonderful it is being pregnant and how excited they are. Makes me think I'm being over dramatic about things but I feel so bloody crap! It's like a permanent hangover plus flu plus norovirus! Makes me feel better to know some of you guys are going through it too. I feel guilty about complaining when we have tried so long to get pregnant but it's so much harder than I thought! No one I know went through it like this so I was totally unprepared. We always wanted 2 close together but this has really put me off having another :-(

I really felt for you Bonnie when I read this. I am glad to hear things are improved since posting that. I have been going to some serious misery and cry so much I am afraid it's not good for me. I am going through a reoccuring wave of symptoms. I have a couple of these on a daily basis.. vertigo, headaches, diarrhea, vomiting, horrid gas, painful bladder (had to stop my meds for IC which is really worrying me), depression, low grade fever, total fatique, hot flashes, cold sweats, & cronic vomit inducing coughing. I feel like I have the worlds longest flu though I am starting to manage the symtoms a little better by finding triggers.

I stopped taking B6 which I noticed was triggering flu like attacks. I would take it then get this horrid wave of dizziness and hot flash. I would then just lay in misery for several hours in bed. Ginger pills also turned out to be a no no. I can only take my folic and some Benedryl to help my bladder and allergies. The headaches are better though I am plagued with everyday weakness, vertigo, coughing, and bladder ache. I am in the middle of switching OBGYN which will be great once they FINALLY get me in. They say another two weeks for my appt, but I am working other angles to get myself in sooner. I really need to talk to the OB about my bladder and what meds and I can start taking and when. I am scared to death of my bladder being in constant pain throughout the pregnancy.

Needless to say...those of you without morning sickness thank your lucky stars. Mine has been so bad I can honestly say this will be only child. I can never do this again. I truly wanted at least two kids but I simply cannot put myself through this again. Being in bed almost all day for at least a month now and I am now dreading the rest of this pregnancy. I just don't have the constitution for pregnancy. Especially once I have a little one to take care of.

Best of luck to you ladies and I hope none of you are suffering. I hope I can report back better news once this trimester is coming to an end.

Nugget


----------



## Maxie

WeeNugget said:


> Bonnie11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Trying, gosh that must have been a bit scary! Glad everything is ok.
> How is everyone else doing? I've had a rough day today, felt sh*t since I got up and spent the morning with my head down the loo, all got a bit much so just had a cry on the bathroom floor! I feel so crap at the moment and I've got a few friends on Facebook who are pregnant and posting pics of them all happy and looking great and gushing about how wonderful it is being pregnant and how excited they are. Makes me think I'm being over dramatic about things but I feel so bloody crap! It's like a permanent hangover plus flu plus norovirus! Makes me feel better to know some of you guys are going through it too. I feel guilty about complaining when we have tried so long to get pregnant but it's so much harder than I thought! No one I know went through it like this so I was totally unprepared. We always wanted 2 close together but this has really put me off having another :-(
> 
> I really felt for you Bonnie when I read this. I am glad to hear things are improved since posting that. I have been going to some serious misery and cry so much I am afraid it's not good for me. I am going through a reoccuring wave of symptoms. I have a couple of these on a daily basis.. vertigo, headaches, diarrhea, vomiting, horrid gas, painful bladder (had to stop my meds for IC which is really worrying me), depression, low grade fever, total fatique, hot flashes, cold sweats, & cronic vomit inducing coughing. I feel like I have the worlds longest flu though I am starting to manage the symtoms a little better by finding triggers.
> 
> I stopped taking B6 which I noticed was triggering flu like attacks. I would take it then get this horrid wave of dizziness and hot flash. I would then just lay in misery for several hours in bed. Ginger pills also turned out to be a no no. I can only take my folic and some Benedryl to help my bladder and allergies. The headaches are better though I am plagued with everyday weakness, vertigo, coughing, and bladder ache. I am in the middle of switching OBGYN which will be great once they FINALLY get me in. They say another two weeks for my appt, but I am working other angles to get myself in sooner. I really need to talk to the OB about my bladder and what meds and I can start taking and when. I am scared to death of my bladder being in constant pain throughout the pregnancy.
> 
> Needless to say...those of you without morning sickness thank your lucky stars. Mine has been so bad I can honestly say this will be only child. I can never do this again. I truly wanted at least two kids but I simply cannot put myself through this again. Being in bed almost all day for at least a month now and I am now dreading the rest of this pregnancy. I just don't have the constitution for pregnancy. Especially once I have a little one to take care of.
> 
> Best of luck to you ladies and I hope none of you are suffering. I hope I can report back better news once this trimester is coming to an end.
> 
> NuggetClick to expand...

Oh nugget I so feel for you! What your going through sounds pretty horrific!! I'm glad you're getting yourself to a doctor soon. They'll help, and hopefully second trimester will too!!!
I think I'm having it fairly easy in comparison now!
We're all here for you though, keep us up to date, hopefully writing about it helps a little? Xx


----------



## Bonnie11

Oh nugget!! Feel for you. I suffer with IC too and used to take prophylactic antibiotics but stopped them a while before I fell pg. have been really conscious of it since I fell pg and am drinking as much water as I can stomach. My mw rang the other day and said my last urine results looked a bit dodgy so I have to repeat then this week. To be honest I know I have a bit of an infection right now but having had IC for 15 years I am pretty practiced at how to manage it. My triggers are fruit juice and sweet sugar drinks, and sweet foods. Have been steering clear of them with my ms anyway. 
I feel for you with the ms! Have had a good few days myself but today for no reason it came back to kick my butt again. Like you I have stopped my complete prenatals as I noticed I always felt worse after them and for the moment am just taking folic acid alone. I know it's not ideal but I can't handle the side effects of the others. How far along are you now? Hope you find some relief in 2nd tri, and that your appointments go well. Stay in touch, at least you know we are all here xx


----------



## bellezzajess

Talked my Ob into letting me have an early ultrasound at my appt yesterday, so I went in today and got to see AND hear the heartbeat!! Amazing! Feeling a lot less anxious now. :)


----------



## Laelani

bellezzajess said:
 

> Talked my Ob into letting me have an early ultrasound at my appt yesterday, so I went in today and got to see AND hear the heartbeat!! Amazing! Feeling a lot less anxious now. :)

Omg please send me some of your positive vibes because I am going to be doing the same thing with my doctor on Monday. :haha: I want to know how many are in there and all that stuff so I can prepare. I also want the confirmation that everything is good considering I don't really feel any differently now than I normally do besides a few little things. I just need to be put at ease I guess just like you needed. :D Glad that everything went great and your OB gave you the early ultrasound!!!


----------



## Buttons 1984

Hey trying41.
I tried to PM you, but my iPad isn't playing the game.
I'm on the sunshine coast. Having bub at Nambour!


----------



## Maxie

Hi everyone, had my first midwife appointment today, scan is booked for 22nd May!!!


----------



## bellezzajess

Laelani said:


> bellezzajess said:
> 
> 
> Talked my Ob into letting me have an early ultrasound at my appt yesterday, so I went in today and got to see AND hear the heartbeat!! Amazing! Feeling a lot less anxious now. :)
> 
> Omg please send me some of your positive vibes because I am going to be doing the same thing with my doctor on Monday. :haha: I want to know how many are in there and all that stuff so I can prepare. I also want the confirmation that everything is good considering I don't really feel any differently now than I normally do besides a few little things. I just need to be put at ease I guess just like you needed. :D Glad that everything went great and your OB gave you the early ultrasound!!!Click to expand...

Sending you positive vibes!! :flower:

I think my OB could tell that I was pretty anxious during my first appointment... and when he said that they typically wait until around 13 weeks for the first ultrasound, I looked even more anxious and said "Do I really have to wait that long?" So then he said I could go get a dating scan, which is done between 7 and 10 weeks I think. The receptionist let me make the appointment for the next day, even though I was still going to be 1 day shy of 7 weeks. But I'm really glad it worked out and I am quite happy with my OB and the office staff. They really seemed to care about making me feel more at ease. 

Also, if it means anything, I'm not having a lot of symptoms anymore either... the occasional pull and twinge of pain... and I do get a bit nauseous here and there (haven't thrown up yet), but other than that I feel pretty good. Oh, and my boobs are a tiny bit sore, but not too bad. I have to poke them just to make sure they are still tender.


----------



## luz

Hi ladies! good to see you are all doing well. I've been so nauseous the past two weeks! I've managed to keep it all down, but last night was BAD. I tried to take my pre-natal vitamin and instead of swallowing it gagged on it. I wanted to throw up so bad but the thought of putting my face into the toilet was enough to just sit and do some deep breathing to get through it. I've read nausea peaks around 9-10 weeks then goes down, so i really hope it starts getting better soon. 

I've got my next appointment next Tuesday, I know they won't do anything exciting...but at my first appointment the dr confirmed that there is a small lump on top of one of my breasts, he said not to worry too much but to just keep an eye on it. It hasn't gotten any smaller, so they will probably send me for an ultrasound on that just to make sure everything is okay. Supposedly lumps are pretty normal when you are breastfeeding, but i dont know..I'm just a huge worry wart.


----------



## Radiance

Hello! :hi: 
I am pregnant with my 3rd baby!
My due date is December 29th! <3


----------



## lastchanceiui

Hi ladies,

I'm from Ottawa and now am 10w4d!!! Due December 1st! As my username states this was my last chance as an IUI. I went through 4 IUIs before this one. I had one more shot at this, and it's truly a miracle this one worked! Going for a doctor's appointment on Monday, cannot wait to have everything in the clear again! Saw the heartbeat at 6w4d, but haven't been to doctor since...

I've been having horrible MS since 5w, my bbs are extremely sore since I found out I was pregnant.... 

Are any of you ladies showing yet?


----------



## luz

lastchanceiui said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm from Ottawa and now am 10w4d!!! Due December 1st! As my username states this was my last chance as an IUI. I went through 4 IUIs before this one. I had one more shot at this, and it's truly a miracle this one worked! Going for a doctor's appointment on Monday, cannot wait to have everything in the clear again! Saw the heartbeat at 6w4d, but haven't been to doctor since...
> 
> I've been having horrible MS since 5w, my bbs are extremely sore since I found out I was pregnant....
> 
> Are any of you ladies showing yet?

welcome!! I think i'm showing, but it's my second so that's what i've attributed it to. With my first i was convinced i was showing by 12 weeks but i don't think i even really started to show until like 25. It was all just bloat!


----------



## luz

Have any of you told your families/friends yet? We are going to tell ours next week... i'm so nervous! We bought our LO a little shirt that says i'm going to be a big brother on it. I'm just going to have him wear it to my mom's house when we go over for mothers day on sunday and see how long it takes people to notice :haha: then for my in-laws, we're re-creating a funny picture we saw (something like this https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-INjnV5kg.../3Z2G4k0Dedw/s1600/pregnancy-announcement.jpg )and just emailing it to them... we're going to a movie together this week so we'll email it as we are all heading up to the movie and hopefully by the time we get there they've seen it! 

I'm also contemplating when to tell people at work. I really need to tell my principal (i'm a teacher) sooner than later. I know i'm not even required by law to say anything, but i really think he'd appreciate knowing before school's out for the summer. Don't you agree? I'm just super nervous to say anything.


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls yay 10 weeks tomorrow getting closer n closer to the safe zone. We have told all our family they are very happy. I received my Doppler few days ago the first day I couldn't find bean cause it said I wouldn't find him till 12 weeks but the second day after looking on YouTube with tips I found him took me prob 30 mins but heart beat was there nice n strong. Then last night I did it again after holding my bladder and much better results, I found baby straight away I kno where he likes to hang out lol n the heart beat was upto 164. I really can't wait to show I'm already a big girl 84 kg so I kno it's gunna take much longer :sad:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bonnie11

I'm not showing that anyone would notice but I don't fit into my jeans anymore! Plus had to but some non underwired bras as they were killing me! Bought some maternity leggings the other day as mine were feeling little tight round my middle and they are so comfy!! The only time I show is just bloat but that has been a bit better this past week x


----------



## HLC2109

luz said:


> Have any of you told your families/friends yet? We are going to tell ours next week... i'm so nervous! We bought our LO a little shirt that says i'm going to be a big brother on it. I'm just going to have him wear it to my mom's house when we go over for mothers day on sunday and see how long it takes people to notice :haha: then for my in-laws, we're re-creating a funny picture we saw (something like this https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-INjnV5kg.../3Z2G4k0Dedw/s1600/pregnancy-announcement.jpg )and just emailing it to them... we're going to a movie together this week so we'll email it as we are all heading up to the movie and hopefully by the time we get there they've seen it!
> 
> I'm also contemplating when to tell people at work. I really need to tell my principal (i'm a teacher) sooner than later. I know i'm not even required by law to say anything, but i really think he'd appreciate knowing before school's out for the summer. Don't you agree? I'm just super nervous to say anything.

We did the tshirt thing with my parents and inlaws, it took my parents about 30 seconds to notice but it took my mother in law about 2 hours! We had to point out that he had a new tshirt and she should read it! Glad we told them this way it was just hilarious. 
Also considering telling my boss as my job is quite physical, even more so since our goods elevator broke down last week! Just really nervous about telling him.


----------



## BabyLove1111

Hey there! My EDD is December 11th!


----------



## WeeNugget

Bonnie11 said:


> Oh nugget!! Feel for you. I suffer with IC too and used to take prophylactic antibiotics but stopped them a while before I fell pg. have been really conscious of it since I fell pg and am drinking as much water as I can stomach. My mw rang the other day and said my last urine results looked a bit dodgy so I have to repeat then this week. To be honest I know I have a bit of an infection right now but having had IC for 15 years I am pretty practiced at how to manage it. My triggers are fruit juice and sweet sugar drinks, and sweet foods. Have been steering clear of them with my ms anyway.
> I feel for you with the ms! Have had a good few days myself but today for no reason it came back to kick my butt again. Like you I have stopped my complete prenatals as I noticed I always felt worse after them and for the moment am just taking folic acid alone. I know it's not ideal but I can't handle the side effects of the others. How far along are you now? Hope you find some relief in 2nd tri, and that your appointments go well. Stay in touch, at least you know we are all here xx

Hey Bonnie,

I just can't seem to catch a break during this pregnancy. I was suffering badly with headaches in my sinuses. So hubby bought me one of those small steam inhalers to help open up my sinuses. Well, a small amount of hot water spilled out on me...I jumped and flipped the entire boiling contents on my stomach and part of my chest. I ended up in the emergency and had to get a dilaudid shot to stop me from going into shock. I now have a dinner plate sized area of 2nd degree burns. Huge quarter sized blisters and am terribly itchy at this point. I swear this poor baby is probably wondering what on earth I am doing to myself. I just hope the whole experience hasn't harmed the wee one in any way.

So now my butt feels like I was kicked by a horse because of that huge needle for the shot. I am covered in goop and bandages. At least I forgot my headache for about a day. I am feeling some uncomfortable pelvic pressure that I hoping is only my uterus stretching for the baby and not my bladder. I am very paranoid about it being my bladder. I am not sure if I will be able to go back on my IC meds until I meet with the new OBGYN next week. I am hoping I can during my 2nd trimester if this discomfort keeps up. I've gotta deal with this burn first before I can really focus on anything else. It is hard to do anything until it starts healing.

Oh...I will be 11 weeks on Friday and will see the doc early next week so I hope to get a much more solid due date and see how the baby is doing.

Hope you are doing well and the ms is easing up for you. I feel much less nausiated lately though still am having an upset digestive system. Ah well. I just have to get through 30 more weeks!




Maxie said:


> Oh nugget I so feel for you! What your going through sounds pretty horrific!! I'm glad you're getting yourself to a doctor soon. They'll help, and hopefully second trimester will too!!!
> I think I'm having it fairly easy in comparison now!
> We're all here for you though, keep us up to date, hopefully writing about it helps a little? Xx

Thanks Maxie. It has been a rough week but I am just going to have to push through it. I can honestly say this has been such a terrible experience and nothing like I expected. Hopefully none of this mess has affected the baby. Take care of yourself.



luz said:


> Have any of you told your families/friends yet? We are going to tell ours next week... i'm so nervous! We bought our LO a little shirt that says i'm going to be a big brother on it. I'm just going to have him wear it to my mom's house when we go over for mothers day on sunday and see how long it takes people to notice :haha: then for my in-laws, we're re-creating a funny picture we saw (something like this https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-INjnV5kg.../3Z2G4k0Dedw/s1600/pregnancy-announcement.jpg )and just emailing it to them... we're going to a movie together this week so we'll email it as we are all heading up to the movie and hopefully by the time we get there they've seen it!
> 
> I'm also contemplating when to tell people at work. I really need to tell my principal (i'm a teacher) sooner than later. I know i'm not even required by law to say anything, but i really think he'd appreciate knowing before school's out for the summer. Don't you agree? I'm just super nervous to say anything.


I've told my mother-in-law and my parents. My MIL is a surgical nurse so I have been hammering her with questions since she has pretty much seen everything. I finally told my parents because I needed help with all the mess I have been going through. They are all very happy and I have a strong feeling they all want it to be a girl. Won't tell anyone else till I am past the 12 week mark. Let us know how/when you tell your family and coworkers.

Take care fellow mommies. It really is quite a task making these little guys isn't it?

Nugget


----------



## Maxie

Nugget!! Can't believe what you've been through!! Hopefully second trimester is better!
I've got first scan in a week, yay! We've told no one. Our friends obviously know, we were away with them, I was tired, not drinking n not eating what I normally eat. But they can wait, will tell parents first.
Got a lot going on in life apart from this, family problems, DIY in the house, stressful job etc. need a holiday! Lol


----------



## luz

Nugget, i'm so sorry you've had so many things happen to you so far, it's just horrible!!

We did tell my family on Sunday, we just walked into the house and didn't say anything. My mom didn't even notice but when my dad picked up Eliott he noticed right away what the shirt said. he walked into the living room where my mom was and asked if she saw the shirt. She said yeah it just says something about my mommy doesn't it? So he made her read it and her reaction was so funny!! She started laughing then looked at me so seriously and just said "are you really!?" My dad wanted to know "how did this all happen? i mean.. when?" they were pretty surprised when i told them how far along i was. With our first we told them right away.

We're planning to tell my inlaws tonight and i'm a little worried about that. My MIL's reaction to hearing i was pregnant the first time was... "so.... did your birth control just not work?" Not that i care one bit what she thinks about my life, but it's hard when you don't feel supported and loved by your own family.


----------



## Aleeah

So ladies, sadly I got very light bleeding this morning which stopped but just to be sure we went to A&E and unfortunately my little bean stopped growing a few weeks ago. I should have been measuring 8 weeks but there was no heartbeat. I'm ok, we haven't had any good luck the last year and this felt too good to be true BUT I'm a pro at picking myself up. This baby wasn't meant to be but the next one's going to be a fighter...best be!! Good luck to the rest of you and remember no matter how tough things get, you're lucky to be mummies to be so treasure it.

Hopefully I'll see some of you on another forum one day with your next bumps and I'll have a matching one!

Lots of Love to you all,

Aleeah xxxxxx


----------



## luz

Aleeah said:


> So ladies, sadly I got very light bleeding this morning which stopped but just to be sure we went to A&E and unfortunately my little bean stopped growing a few weeks ago. I should have been measuring 8 weeks but there was no heartbeat. I'm ok, we haven't had any good luck the last year and this felt too good to be true BUT I'm a pro at picking myself up. This baby wasn't meant to be but the next one's going to be a fighter...best be!! Good luck to the rest of you and remember no matter how tough things get, you're lucky to be mummies to be so treasure it.
> 
> Hopefully I'll see some of you on another forum one day with your next bumps and I'll have a matching one!
> 
> Lots of Love to you all,
> 
> Aleeah xxxxxx

Aleeah, i'm so sorry :hugs: best of luck to you in the future!


----------



## WeeNugget

Aleeah said:


> So ladies, sadly I got very light bleeding this morning which stopped but just to be sure we went to A&E and unfortunately my little bean stopped growing a few weeks ago. I should have been measuring 8 weeks but there was no heartbeat. I'm ok, we haven't had any good luck the last year and this felt too good to be true BUT I'm a pro at picking myself up. This baby wasn't meant to be but the next one's going to be a fighter...best be!! Good luck to the rest of you and remember no matter how tough things get, you're lucky to be mummies to be so treasure it.
> 
> Hopefully I'll see some of you on another forum one day with your next bumps and I'll have a matching one!
> 
> Lots of Love to you all,
> 
> Aleeah xxxxxx

So very sorry for your loss Aleeah. I hope you finally get your wee one. Big hugs! :hugs:

Nugget


----------



## Bonnie11

Oh aleeah I'm sorry. Big hug to you. Stay positive and when the time is right it will happen. It must be awful but we are all thinking of you Xxx

Nugget- poor you! You have been through the mill. Take it easy and I'm glad the ms is starting to ease up a bit xx


----------



## Hope115

Aleeah- im so sorry for your loss and thinking of you:(


----------



## Laelani

Aleeah said:


> So ladies, sadly I got very light bleeding this morning which stopped but just to be sure we went to A&E and unfortunately my little bean stopped growing a few weeks ago. I should have been measuring 8 weeks but there was no heartbeat. I'm ok, we haven't had any good luck the last year and this felt too good to be true BUT I'm a pro at picking myself up. This baby wasn't meant to be but the next one's going to be a fighter...best be!! Good luck to the rest of you and remember no matter how tough things get, you're lucky to be mummies to be so treasure it.
> 
> Hopefully I'll see some of you on another forum one day with your next bumps and I'll have a matching one!
> 
> Lots of Love to you all,
> 
> Aleeah xxxxxx

So sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## Maxie

Aleeah said:


> So ladies, sadly I got very light bleeding this morning which stopped but just to be sure we went to A&E and unfortunately my little bean stopped growing a few weeks ago. I should have been measuring 8 weeks but there was no heartbeat. I'm ok, we haven't had any good luck the last year and this felt too good to be true BUT I'm a pro at picking myself up. This baby wasn't meant to be but the next one's going to be a fighter...best be!! Good luck to the rest of you and remember no matter how tough things get, you're lucky to be mummies to be so treasure it.
> 
> Hopefully I'll see some of you on another forum one day with your next bumps and I'll have a matching one!
> 
> Lots of Love to you all,
> 
> Aleeah xxxxxx

I'm so sorry for your loss Aleeah, such an awful thing, I'm very impressed by your positivity, xxx


----------



## Maxie

luz said:


> Nugget, i'm so sorry you've had so many things happen to you so far, it's just horrible!!
> 
> We did tell my family on Sunday, we just walked into the house and didn't say anything. My mom didn't even notice but when my dad picked up Eliott he noticed right away what the shirt said. he walked into the living room where my mom was and asked if she saw the shirt. She said yeah it just says something about my mommy doesn't it? So he made her read it and her reaction was so funny!! She started laughing then looked at me so seriously and just said "are you really!?" My dad wanted to know "how did this all happen? i mean.. when?" they were pretty surprised when i told them how far along i was. With our first we told them right away.
> 
> We're planning to tell my inlaws tonight and i'm a little worried about that. My MIL's reaction to hearing i was pregnant the first time was... "so.... did your birth control just not work?" Not that i care one bit what she thinks about my life, but it's hard when you don't feel supported and loved by your own family.

Luz that's so funny! At least you have support from one side, how did it go with the in laws? I'm hoping they were more supportive for you this time round.

We're waiting til after scan, so 6 days to go!! I am a bit anxious, not sure what reactions to expect...


----------



## Aleeah

I hadn't told anyone but you lovely ladies and you've all been so great. Thank you so much. Statistically one of our beans had to fall, it's fine it was mine. Our journey hadn't been all that tough, it was our first month of trying and this baby was a shock to us. Everything happens for a reason and next time I think we'll both appreciate it so much more. I've still no miscarriage symptoms, so body wants me to stay pregnant, which is very reassuring to me. The baby wasn't strong enough but I'm sure it will be next time. 

My advice, trust your instincts, I'm amazed how I didn't feel that protection over my bump the last week, didn't feel pregnant and the scan showed that's when it stopped growing. 

Sending you all so much love, seriously you've all been fantastic and I promise to look you all up one day with some positive bump news xxxxx


----------



## Maxie

Aleeah said:


> I hadn't told anyone but you lovely ladies and you've all been so great. Thank you so much. Statistically one of our beans had to fall, it's fine it was mine. Our journey hadn't been all that tough, it was our first month of trying and this baby was a shock to us. Everything happens for a reason and next time I think we'll both appreciate it so much more. I've still no miscarriage symptoms, so body wants me to stay pregnant, which is very reassuring to me. The baby wasn't strong enough but I'm sure it will be next time.
> 
> My advice, trust your instincts, I'm amazed how I didn't feel that protection over my bump the last week, didn't feel pregnant and the scan showed that's when it stopped growing.
> 
> Sending you all so much love, seriously you've all been fantastic and I promise to look you all up one day with some positive bump news xxxxx

Your strength is incredible!


----------



## bellezzajess

Aleeah said:


> I hadn't told anyone but you lovely ladies and you've all been so great. Thank you so much. Statistically one of our beans had to fall, it's fine it was mine. Our journey hadn't been all that tough, it was our first month of trying and this baby was a shock to us. Everything happens for a reason and next time I think we'll both appreciate it so much more. I've still no miscarriage symptoms, so body wants me to stay pregnant, which is very reassuring to me. The baby wasn't strong enough but I'm sure it will be next time.
> 
> My advice, trust your instincts, I'm amazed how I didn't feel that protection over my bump the last week, didn't feel pregnant and the scan showed that's when it stopped growing.
> 
> Sending you all so much love, seriously you've all been fantastic and I promise to look you all up one day with some positive bump news xxxxx

You are very inspiring. So sorry for your loss and hopefully you will be write back over here in the pregnancy boards in no time!


----------



## Laelani

luz said:


> Nugget, i'm so sorry you've had so many things happen to you so far, it's just horrible!!
> 
> We did tell my family on Sunday, we just walked into the house and didn't say anything. My mom didn't even notice but when my dad picked up Eliott he noticed right away what the shirt said. he walked into the living room where my mom was and asked if she saw the shirt. She said yeah it just says something about my mommy doesn't it? So he made her read it and her reaction was so funny!! She started laughing then looked at me so seriously and just said "are you really!?" My dad wanted to know "how did this all happen? i mean.. when?" they were pretty surprised when i told them how far along i was. With our first we told them right away.
> 
> We're planning to tell my inlaws tonight and i'm a little worried about that. My MIL's reaction to hearing i was pregnant the first time was... "so.... did your birth control just not work?" Not that i care one bit what she thinks about my life, but it's hard when you don't feel supported and loved by your own family.

I somehow missed this post but wanted to weigh in because I'm in a similar situation with people's reactions. We told my parents first (after my first doctor's appointment) and they were shocked considering we haven't really been together too long but in the end very happy. My bf's parents on the other hand didn't take the news so well. They were very upset and disappointed to the point of telling him that he should ask me to terminate. How supportive right? Slowly but surely they are beginning to come around I think considering his mother told him to tell me a happy mother's day from her last weekend. So I don't know but they still aren't real impressed. Frankly we don't really care but I just wanted to let you know you aren't alone if they don't react very well again this time around. :hugs:


----------



## luz

Laelani said:


> luz said:
> 
> 
> Nugget, i'm so sorry you've had so many things happen to you so far, it's just horrible!!
> 
> We did tell my family on Sunday, we just walked into the house and didn't say anything. My mom didn't even notice but when my dad picked up Eliott he noticed right away what the shirt said. he walked into the living room where my mom was and asked if she saw the shirt. She said yeah it just says something about my mommy doesn't it? So he made her read it and her reaction was so funny!! She started laughing then looked at me so seriously and just said "are you really!?" My dad wanted to know "how did this all happen? i mean.. when?" they were pretty surprised when i told them how far along i was. With our first we told them right away.
> 
> We're planning to tell my inlaws tonight and i'm a little worried about that. My MIL's reaction to hearing i was pregnant the first time was... "so.... did your birth control just not work?" Not that i care one bit what she thinks about my life, but it's hard when you don't feel supported and loved by your own family.
> 
> I somehow missed this post but wanted to weigh in because I'm in a similar situation with people's reactions. We told my parents first (after my first doctor's appointment) and they were shocked considering we haven't really been together too long but in the end very happy. My bf's parents on the other hand didn't take the news so well. They were very upset and disappointed to the point of telling him that he should ask me to terminate. How supportive right? Slowly but surely they are beginning to come around I think considering his mother told him to tell me a happy mother's day from her last weekend. So I don't know but they still aren't real impressed. Frankly we don't really care but I just wanted to let you know you aren't alone if they don't react very well again this time around. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! We just texted them the picture and then saw them about 45 minutes later. By then I think they'd all had their time to get out their nasty comments to each other and put on a smile for us. my MIL didn't actually even really say anything except for asking when it was due (i can tell she is less than thrilled about it) but my FIL gave me a hug and was telling us congrats and it's going to be another adventure. In the end, i was glad we didn't have to hear their immediate reactions. Now that everyone in the family knows, we can move along and start gearing up to tell the rest of the world!


----------



## Laelani

luz said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luz said:
> 
> 
> Nugget, i'm so sorry you've had so many things happen to you so far, it's just horrible!!
> 
> We did tell my family on Sunday, we just walked into the house and didn't say anything. My mom didn't even notice but when my dad picked up Eliott he noticed right away what the shirt said. he walked into the living room where my mom was and asked if she saw the shirt. She said yeah it just says something about my mommy doesn't it? So he made her read it and her reaction was so funny!! She started laughing then looked at me so seriously and just said "are you really!?" My dad wanted to know "how did this all happen? i mean.. when?" they were pretty surprised when i told them how far along i was. With our first we told them right away.
> 
> We're planning to tell my inlaws tonight and i'm a little worried about that. My MIL's reaction to hearing i was pregnant the first time was... "so.... did your birth control just not work?" Not that i care one bit what she thinks about my life, but it's hard when you don't feel supported and loved by your own family.
> 
> I somehow missed this post but wanted to weigh in because I'm in a similar situation with people's reactions. We told my parents first (after my first doctor's appointment) and they were shocked considering we haven't really been together too long but in the end very happy. My bf's parents on the other hand didn't take the news so well. They were very upset and disappointed to the point of telling him that he should ask me to terminate. How supportive right? Slowly but surely they are beginning to come around I think considering his mother told him to tell me a happy mother's day from her last weekend. So I don't know but they still aren't real impressed. Frankly we don't really care but I just wanted to let you know you aren't alone if they don't react very well again this time around. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! We just texted them the picture and then saw them about 45 minutes later. By then I think they'd all had their time to get out their nasty comments to each other and put on a smile for us. my MIL didn't actually even really say anything except for asking when it was due (i can tell she is less than thrilled about it) but my FIL gave me a hug and was telling us congrats and it's going to be another adventure. In the end, i was glad we didn't have to hear their immediate reactions. Now that everyone in the family knows, we can move along and start gearing up to tell the rest of the world!Click to expand...

That's a great idea to tell them before you arrived. I'll have to remember that for the next child


----------



## Lilianita

Hi ladies, I want to join the group!, According to my calculations I am due in december 20!, please add me to the list, It would be great to have a lot of buddies!. This would be my first baby!


----------



## Maxie

Welcome lilianita.

My husband has already decided exactly what to say to his parents! Lol, it's like a little speech! Quite nervous tho.... Oh well, need scan first next week!
Anyone else near their 12 week scan?


----------



## Laelani

I wish I was close to a scan. As it sits right now they are only giving me one and it's not until 20 weeks. So I have little over 9 weeks left until mine. I will however get to hear the heartbeat on June 13 so that should help.


----------



## WeeNugget

Hit the 11 week mark today. I am FINALLY getting into my new Doc this coming Tuesday. I have a huge list of questions and will probably drive him nuts. But before any of that is addressed I need to see wee ones heartbeat again to reassure me all is well. After the whole burning myself incident I have been very worried. 

Right now I am fighting a headache and the terrible itch from my burn. Still have quite a bit of pelvic pressure and aches going on. Hubby says my tummy looks bigger, he may be right...I am having to leave my pants unbuttoned. All I know is I am just anxious to get through the weekend and get to my doctors.

I would LOVE a steamy shower right about now but until these wounds are on the mend I won't be able to. :(

Hope the rest of you are doing well. Thoughts are still with you Aleeah. You are one tough cookie. :hugs:

Nugget


----------



## Lilianita

luz said:


> Have any of you told your families/friends yet? We are going to tell ours next week... i'm so nervous! We bought our LO a little shirt that says i'm going to be a big brother on it. I'm just going to have him wear it to my mom's house when we go over for mothers day on sunday and see how long it takes people to notice :haha: then for my in-laws, we're re-creating a funny picture we saw (something like this https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-INjnV5kg.../3Z2G4k0Dedw/s1600/pregnancy-announcement.jpg )and just emailing it to them... we're going to a movie together this week so we'll email it as we are all heading up to the movie and hopefully by the time we get there they've seen it!
> 
> I'm also contemplating when to tell people at work. I really need to tell my principal (i'm a teacher) sooner than later. I know i'm not even required by law to say anything, but i really think he'd appreciate knowing before school's out for the summer. Don't you agree? I'm just super nervous to say anything.

Hi Luz did you already tell your family? how that went I guess super exciting!.
I also had to say to my boss as soon as possible for work reasons, I am currently working abroad so it was necessary to tell. I think that it would be good to advice your principal.


----------



## Lilianita

Hi, how is everyone feeling today? has anyone started to exercise a little bit? 
Lately I wake up in the mornings feeling as the day before had work out a lot in the gym soo tired!

Can anyone explain to me how to place my fruit ticker in here?


----------



## luz

Lilianita said:


> luz said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you told your families/friends yet? We are going to tell ours next week... i'm so nervous! We bought our LO a little shirt that says i'm going to be a big brother on it. I'm just going to have him wear it to my mom's house when we go over for mothers day on sunday and see how long it takes people to notice :haha: then for my in-laws, we're re-creating a funny picture we saw (something like this https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-INjnV5kg.../3Z2G4k0Dedw/s1600/pregnancy-announcement.jpg )and just emailing it to them... we're going to a movie together this week so we'll email it as we are all heading up to the movie and hopefully by the time we get there they've seen it!
> 
> I'm also contemplating when to tell people at work. I really need to tell my principal (i'm a teacher) sooner than later. I know i'm not even required by law to say anything, but i really think he'd appreciate knowing before school's out for the summer. Don't you agree? I'm just super nervous to say anything.
> 
> Hi Luz did you already tell your family? how that went I guess super exciting!.
> I also had to say to my boss as soon as possible for work reasons, I am currently working abroad so it was necessary to tell. I think that it would be good to advice your principal.Click to expand...


We did tell our families, it went great! Everyone was really supportive and seemed to be excited for us. I think i'm going to tell my principal at the end of next week... i'm starting to show and i don't want people to start wondering before i tell him. He's ben super stressed out the past few weeks because we've been doing our end of year testing. I think we're all done next week so thats when i'll drop the bomb.....


----------



## luz

Lilianita said:


> Hi, how is everyone feeling today? has anyone started to exercise a little bit?
> Lately I wake up in the mornings feeling as the day before had work out a lot in the gym soo tired!
> 
> Can anyone explain to me how to place my fruit ticker in here?

Go to thebump.com and find the tickers, once you generate it you copy the html code that has brackets around it. under quick links on babyandbump you can click edit signature and just paste the code in. It should work! Let us know if it doesn't


----------



## Feathers

Hi guys hope everyone is doing well in their pregnancies ^_^ I'm feeling fine myself although I seem to be working my way through preggo symptoms like no tomorrow (thrush anyone? OMG that was awful. First time ever too).

Just can't seem to kick that zombie feeling and I know it's only going to be worse when bubs arrives with having a toddler as well. Not long till second trimester!

Looks like my dates will be moving forwards, Midwife seems to think planned c-sec will be for 37 weeks ish for me so baby probably will be an early december baby despite the due date!


----------



## WeeNugget

Anyone having vaginal pressure? I am trying to figure out if my bladder is hurting or if my uterus is causing this annoying unpleasant pressure. I feel kinda like I've been kicked down there. It's really starting to wig me out. I had some light brown discharge yesterday too. So I am VERY anxious to get to my Doc appt. on Tuesday.

Just over 11 weeks now and will be 12 by Friday (FYI).

Nugget


----------



## Maxie

WeeNugget said:


> Anyone having vaginal pressure? I am trying to figure out if my bladder is hurting or if my uterus is causing this annoying unpleasant pressure. I feel kinda like I've been kicked down there. It's really starting to wig me out. I had some light brown discharge yesterday too. So I am VERY anxious to get to my Doc appt. on Tuesday.
> 
> Just over 11 weeks now and will be 12 by Friday (FYI).
> 
> Nugget

Haven't noticed that sort of feeling, but I'm sure it's fine, of you've had bladder problems before or a change in meds it'll be that I'm sure. They say browns ok n quite normal don't they? Bright red is a concern but can also be nothing. 2 days til my first scan!
I'm still tired but rest of symptoms are generally going, like a crazy person this makes me worry. Husband tells me not to, we'll have the whole of their life to worry!!


----------



## WeeNugget

I have some very bad news. My brown spotting turned red. Was at the Emergency for over 6 hours doing tests that confirmed I had miscarried around 7 weeks. I then went home only to return to the ER as the amount of blood and clots passing was so extreme I was worried about hemorrhage and it was horribly painful. Got IV fluids and meds to try and help me through. Took about 6 hours for the contractions to stop. Going to see the OB tomorrow and find out what kind of follow up I will need. 

Sorry to give such terrible news to all you worried mommies. I only wish the best for all of you.

Nugget


----------



## Bonnie11

Oh nugget!! I'm so sorry, and with all you have been through. There are no words I can say, just know that we are all here if you want to talk. Take time and grieve in your own way. Big big hugs xxx


----------



## MrsP81

Nugget I am so terribly sorry to read that. Sending you loads of love xxxx


----------



## Hope115

Im so sorry :(


----------



## Laelani

Oh gosh Nugget! I am so sorry to hear! :( :hugs:


----------



## luz

so sorry nugget. Hopefully you will be back soon. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Maxie

WeeNugget said:


> I have some very bad news. My brown spotting turned red. Was at the Emergency for over 6 hours doing tests that confirmed I had miscarried around 7 weeks. I then went home only to return to the ER as the amount of blood and clots passing was so extreme I was worried about hemorrhage and it was horribly painful. Got IV fluids and meds to try and help me through. Took about 6 hours for the contractions to stop. Going to see the OB tomorrow and find out what kind of follow up I will need.
> 
> Sorry to give such terrible news to all you worried mommies. I only wish the best for all of you.
> 
> Nugget

Oh nugget I'm so sorry!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilianita

WeeNugget said:


> I have some very bad news. My brown spotting turned red. Was at the Emergency for over 6 hours doing tests that confirmed I had miscarried around 7 weeks. I then went home only to return to the ER as the amount of blood and clots passing was so extreme I was worried about hemorrhage and it was horribly painful. Got IV fluids and meds to try and help me through. Took about 6 hours for the contractions to stop. Going to see the OB tomorrow and find out what kind of follow up I will need.
> 
> Sorry to give such terrible news to all you worried mommies. I only wish the best for all of you.
> 
> Nugget

Nugget so sorry to hear that. Keep us inform about the appointment with the doctor. If you want to talk you can count on us.


----------



## Maxie

Hi everyone. How are you all feeling?
I'm pretty anxious, 12 week scan tomorrow n have stupidly been googling, finding out all the things that could be wrong! Along with nuggets news, I'm pretty scared.
Nugget how are you? Hope you on appointment was ok, as good as could be expected xxx


----------



## HLC2109

So sorry to hear that nugget, especially after all you have been through. :hugs:


----------



## Lilianita

Maxie said:


> Hi everyone. How are you all feeling?
> I'm pretty anxious, 12 week scan tomorrow n have stupidly been googling, finding out all the things that could be wrong! Along with nuggets news, I'm pretty scared.
> Nugget how are you? Hope you on appointment was ok, as good as could be expected xxx

Hi Maxie is useless to be anxious, remember to keep calm for baby, probably everything is ok and you are getting worry about nothing, so keep positive!! I am sure everything is going to be ok in your scan. :hugs: 

In other news I threw up for the first time yesterday night, I couldn't eat almost anything at dinner, I felt bad :(. How are going? I know many of you are almost close to the second trimester so you will say goodbye to ms very soon!!


----------



## Maxie

Scan went well, dates been changed to 30th nov, so not technically a dec baby now! Although as its my first I'm sure it'll go over into December.
Yep my ms is going, yours will go soon enough and you'll forget it very quickly!


----------



## Laelani

Glad the scan went well!


----------



## luz

Maxie said:


> Scan went well, dates been changed to 30th nov, so not technically a dec baby now! Although as its my first I'm sure it'll go over into December.
> Yep my ms is going, yours will go soon enough and you'll forget it very quickly!

you never know! My first was due nov 30 and was born 5 days early!! So exciting to move up a little bit!


----------



## Maxie

luz said:


> Maxie said:
> 
> 
> Scan went well, dates been changed to 30th nov, so not technically a dec baby now! Although as its my first I'm sure it'll go over into December.
> Yep my ms is going, yours will go soon enough and you'll forget it very quickly!
> 
> you never know! My first was due nov 30 and was born 5 days early!! So exciting to move up a little bit!Click to expand...

Really? Ooh you never know then!


----------



## Bonnie11

Glad your scan went well maxie! I was having a good week last week but ms has come back to kick my butt in week 10 :-( everything else ok, only couple of weeks till my next scan now so obviously getting paranoid that something will be wrong ha! I half convince myself that I will have a scan and there will be no baby in there! If it wasn't for my morning sickness I wouldn't know. Anyway hope you guys are all doing well, Nugget if you are still reading I hope your appointment went ok xx


----------



## Maxie

I was having the same thoughts! There's some horrible stories out there! The scan was lovely tho. 8 weeks to go til our next one!!


----------



## Bonnie11

Ooohh this thread has gone a bit quiet! How are you all girls? 
Personally my ms has really eased up these last few days, can almost see light at the end of the tunnel! Got my scan in 10 days, am SO EXCITED! Will be about 13+4 ish and will finally get my due date, as my periods were so irregular my current one is a rough estimate! 
How are you all girls? Xx


----------



## Maxie

Hi, glad your feeling better, I am too. Ah you'll love the scan!! Hope it all goes well, getting your due date will be exciting!!


----------



## Lilianita

Bonnie11 said:


> Ooohh this thread has gone a bit quiet! How are you all girls?
> Personally my ms has really eased up these last few days, can almost see light at the end of the tunnel! Got my scan in 10 days, am SO EXCITED! Will be about 13+4 ish and will finally get my due date, as my periods were so irregular my current one is a rough estimate!
> How are you all girls? Xx

Hi Bonnie, glad that your ms is not as bad as before. Can you know the gender by then? it would be so exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## luz

My ms is still pretty bad, I'm always so nauseous! Tomorrow morning I'm going in for an ultrasound- unfortunately of my boobs and not of baby. I've got a lump in one and the drs aren't sure what it is. I'm guessing its probably got something to do with breastfeeding and stopping but I really have no idea. It's a little scary- even though I know it's probably nothing.


----------



## Feathers

Hi ladies!
Can't believe we're almost in 2nd trimester! So excited for the scans coming up. Mine is Tuesday. Managed to pick up the heartbeat on my doppler last night which was pretty exciting. 
hopefully all our MS is on the way out, I've been feeling better but still bloody knackered!


----------



## Laelani

It's with a heavy heart that I ask to be removed from this group as I have had a miscarriage at 12w4d. :cry: Thank you for all the support this far and I wish you all the best.


----------



## Bonnie11

Oh laelani no! I'm so sorry. I hope you are ok xxx


----------



## luz

Laelani said:


> It's with a heavy heart that I ask to be removed from this group as I have had a miscarriage at 12w4d. :cry: Thank you for all the support this far and I wish you all the best.

I'm so sorry ! Good luck and hope you can be back soon.


----------



## Lilianita

Laelani so sorry to hear, it must be so hard for you, I wish you come back to baby forum soon.


----------



## MrsP81

So sorry to read that :(


----------



## luz

How is everyone doing?? Anyone getting close to finding out what they are having? We have about 2 more weeks to wait, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Bonnie11

Not getting close to sex scan but got my 12 week scan tomm!! I'm so excited but nervous too. We are def going to find out what it is though, not sure if we will wait till 20 week scan or have a private sexing one done sooner, I don't know if I can wait another 6/7 weeks to know!!!


----------



## luz

Bonnie11 said:


> Not getting close to sex scan but got my 12 week scan tomm!! I'm so excited but nervous too. We are def going to find out what it is though, not sure if we will wait till 20 week scan or have a private sexing one done sooner, I don't know if I can wait another 6/7 weeks to know!!!

That's so exciting! We don't get a 12 week ultrasound here. My dr will do a gender scan early at 16 weeks but you have to pay 50$ extra. Worth it in my opinion! They only do it once a month though so we have to wait until I'm 17 weeks. Then I wi have the routine ultrasound at 20 weeks. I just can't wait to see my little baby again!


----------



## Bonnie11

So don't you have a downs syndrome screening scan? 

Scan went great! Baby was naughty lying on his front facing down but once the sonographer gave him a few pokes he turned around! Can't work out how to put pics up on here from my phone but he/she looks cute haha x


----------



## luz

Bonnie11 said:


> So don't you have a downs syndrome screening scan?
> 
> Scan went great! Baby was naughty lying on his front facing down but once the sonographer gave him a few pokes he turned around! Can't work out how to put pics up on here from my phone but he/she looks cute haha x

no we don't do anything like that. We just do bloodwork instead to figure all of that out. To be honest, i'd rather have the scan so i could see the baby!


----------



## HLC2109

Hi ladies, hope everyone is getting on ok. I haven't been around much lately as I have had the dreaded norovirus but thankfully over it now. I have been for my scan today which has put me ahead so now due on 12th December! yay!


----------



## Bonnie11

Managed to work out to upload pic I think!! 
HLC I'm due 12th too!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HLC2109

Bonnie11 said:


> Managed to work out to upload pic I think!!
> HLC I'm due 12th too!!

Yay, nice to have someone due the same date hehe. Fab scan pic bonnie, very clear! x


----------



## Bonnie11

How are all you lovely ladies doing? 
Am ok myself. Starting to feel really fat! Am at the stage where I've got a spare tyre but not a bump yet!


----------



## Maxie

Same! I'm getting a bump, but if you don't know then I just look fat. Generally much better these days, tiredness still creeps up on me though. How are you?


----------



## luz

Bonnie- i love your scan pic! it's so great! I can't wait for my ultrasound to get to see the baby. Last time all we could see was a little blob with a heart flickering away. 

I feel so fat!! I am a bridesmaid in a wedding at the beginning of august and just had to order my dress. I was kind of upset because they ordered them online and it's not possible to try them on. So i chose to go with a 'customized' dress. I put in all my measurements and i hope it comes back so it fits! 

I'm still extremely tired, but i don't know if that's from pregnancy or from running after my baby all day long. My nausea is mostly gone but i still have a really sensitive gag reflex and will gag over almost anything. I still haven't announced the pregnancy to anyone but family and co-workers, but i'm not trying to keep it a secret. If anyone were to ask i'd tell them. We find out our gender in 6 days, i'm so so so so excited!! All of the wives tales point to girl, which is what i'm hoping for. So we'll see !


----------



## bellezzajess

luz said:


> Bonnie- i love your scan pic! it's so great! I can't wait for my ultrasound to get to see the baby. Last time all we could see was a little blob with a heart flickering away.
> 
> I feel so fat!! I am a bridesmaid in a wedding at the beginning of august and just had to order my dress. I was kind of upset because they ordered them online and it's not possible to try them on. So i chose to go with a 'customized' dress. I put in all my measurements and i hope it comes back so it fits!
> 
> I'm still extremely tired, but i don't know if that's from pregnancy or from running after my baby all day long. My nausea is mostly gone but i still have a really sensitive gag reflex and will gag over almost anything. I still haven't announced the pregnancy to anyone but family and co-workers, but i'm not trying to keep it a secret. If anyone were to ask i'd tell them. We find out our gender in 6 days, i'm so so so so excited!! All of the wives tales point to girl, which is what i'm hoping for. So we'll see !

I'm a bridesmaid on August 3rd too, and I haven't ordered my dress yet. I'm only 13 weeks right now and haven't started to show, but have definitely gotten thicker... so I'm just going to have to guess how big I'll be. I'm normally a size 6, so I'm thinking I will order a size 10? I guess if it is too big, I can get it altered.


----------



## Bonnie11

I've really expanded over the last week/10 days! Have outgrown so much of my pre maternity stuff now, can't bear wearing anything tight on stomach either so have had to go buy a load of maternity things. 
Gosh don't envy you 2 being bridesmaids, just feel so unattractive at the mo. feel like I'm a big waddling whale and I know how far I've got to go still! Went swimming today to make myself feel a bit better, was really nice to be in the water actually tho I was so tired after. 

Luz are you having an early gender scan or is this your regular one? Am so jealous I'm dying to find out the sex! All my old wives tales point to girls too, plus every single person on the skull theory says girl so that's what I have in my head now! 

Do any of you guys have any preference for gender? Hubby already has a girl so I know he would like a boy really but he says he will be happy with either. I really am not bothered at all. I'd like it to be a boy for him but I have no preference myself really. All my friends and family have boys so a girl would be a bit different! X


----------



## DebbieF

I'm due on December 1st. I went in for a detailed scan on Wednesday and so far all is looking well. :)
 



Attached Files:







3b0dbe04-6a1e-4d25-a42b-1c713cdb66d6.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 10


----------



## luz

Belle- that's what i did the first time around, and when the dress came it was GINORMOUS!! so i sent it back and just had them make one to what my measurements are now. It's got a little bit of elastic in the back that i'm hoping will be enough room to stretch if needed. I thought i'd be able to just alter my dress too, but i'm pretty small framed and when you order up a dress size it just gets huge everywhere, not just the bust/waist area. The shoulders were falling off and it was a hot mess. They would have had to deconstruct the entire dress to alter it. So not worth it for a 60$ dress. I wish i could just order the dumb thing a week or two before the wedding, but my MIL who is in charge of everything is way to paranoid to do that. 

Bonnie - this is an early gender scan. It is only 50$ so we figured, why not!? Then i'll get the full anatomy scan at 20 weeks. With my first they pushed the 20 week ultrasound back to 24 because i had the early gender scan, who knows if that will happen again. We are hoping for a girl because we already have a boy, but i'll be happy either way.


----------



## luz

DebbieF said:


> I'm due on December 1st. I went in for a detailed scan on Wednesday and so far all is looking well. :)

cute!! Is baby yawning??


----------



## DebbieF

luz said:


> DebbieF said:
> 
> 
> I'm due on December 1st. I went in for a detailed scan on Wednesday and so far all is looking well. :)
> 
> cute!! Is baby yawning??Click to expand...

Hmm, I don't know. Good question!


----------



## luz

Gender scan tonight, I'm so giddy with excitement! We are going swimming with our 19 month old around noon then going to go eat dinner before hand. I just can't wait to find out! Part of me thinks its a girl then another part of me is thinking I've just convinced myself its a girl because that's what I want. Either way I'll be more than happy, but a little princess would be so much fun!


----------



## Bonnie11

OMG I'm so jealous!! Can't wait for mine. I'm also absolutely convinced mine will be a girl! 

Let us know as soon as you get back, hope all goes well! Xxx


----------



## luz

It's a girl!!! I am beyond excited and can't wait to meet her!


----------



## Bonnie11

YEAY!!! Do you have a pic? HOw was the scan, assume everything ok? 

So glad you got your girl! How did hubby take it? Is he excited too?! X


----------



## bellezzajess

luz said:


> It's a girl!!! I am beyond excited and can't wait to meet her!

Yay, congrats! Glad you got what you wanted!! I'm hoping for a girl too, but I won't find out for 3 more weeks!


----------



## luz

Bonnie11 said:


> YEAY!!! Do you have a pic? HOw was the scan, assume everything ok?
> 
> So glad you got your girl! How did hubby take it? Is he excited too?! X

He was just as excited as i am! after the lady said girl he gave me a thumbs up and a fist bump :haha: We're just so happy now we have one of both and can relax for the third and whatever comes we will be happy . . . not that we wouldnt have been, but you know. it's nice to have one of each! We only got 3 pics, one of the gender, one of the heart beat, and one of a foot. I'll upload them. Our 20 week scan has now been rescheduled for 24 weeks which is kind of a bummer, but at the same time it's nice because there will be A LOT more details that we can actually see.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2007.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2010.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2011.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bonnie11

Cute!! Ah how lovely you have one of each. I love the way you are planning the 3rd already!! Was this a private scan then, if you haven't had your 20 week one? Was assuming this was an early 20 week x


----------



## luz

Bonnie11 said:


> Cute!! Ah how lovely you have one of each. I love the way you are planning the 3rd already!! Was this a private scan then, if you haven't had your 20 week one? Was assuming this was an early 20 week x

Yeah, the dr office does early gender scans for $50. It's worth it to me to find out early... Plus I just love seeing my baby moving around!


----------



## DebbieF

Congratulations Luz! I found out yesterday that I'm having a girl as well. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## luz

DebbieF said:


> Congratulations Luz! I found out yesterday that I'm having a girl as well. :)

How exciting!! Have you picked a name yet? Dh and I are trying to come up with one but its so hard! I like Maggie and he likes arianne. . . Good thing we still have 22 weeks to figure that one out!


----------



## DebbieF

I have a name in my head I really like but I haven't told it to my husband yet. I do think the middle name will be Elizabeth (That is my middle name, and my moms as well)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Feathers

Hope all is going well ladies! We found out today that baby is a boy :D Which is lovely since we have a girl already and I don't plan on any more kids.

Think we're going with the name Paris (but not 100% yet).


----------



## Bonnie11

Hiya girls! Welcome heather! 
All going good over here. Not much to report except I woke up this morning feeling like I'd pulled all my stomach muscles! It was so weird. Still feels a bit site but I guess it's just the muscles stretching?! 
Hope you girls are all good x


----------



## luz

Heather.1987 said:


> Hi! My name is heather, first pregnancy and 15 weeks. Due christmas day! Nothing too exciting so far, except i have an anterior placenta. So hi!

Sorry it took me so long, but i have you added to the front page now :) I had an anterior placenta with my first, it was hard because i didn't feel him move consistently until close to 24 weeks.


----------



## Mamali

Hello everyone, congratulations to all of you and wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.

I am 16 weeks 3 days, we've been TTC for four years due to male factor infertility, went through series of IUIs but all ended in bfns. We got lucky on our first try at IVF/ICSI. Am due 22nd December. Hope I can join your group? Its nice to meet you all.


----------



## bellezzajess

Mamali said:


> Hello everyone, congratulations to all of you and wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> I am 16 weeks 3 days, we've been TTC for four years due to male factor infertility, went through series of IUIs but all ended in bfns. We got lucky on our first try at IVF/ICSI. Am due 22nd December. Hope I can join your group? Its nice to meet you all.

Hi Mamali! Welcome!


----------



## Bonnie11

Hi mama! Our little group is growing! 
Time seems to be going really quick in the second tri, can't believe only 22 weeks left arghhhhhh xxx


----------



## Mamali

Thank you ladies, yes can't believe how time flies. happy 18 weeks Bonnie.

please when did you guys start showing? I can feel baby move but am still not showing, at all!!! I would really like a bump, lol!


----------



## luz

Mamali said:


> Thank you ladies, yes can't believe how time flies. happy 18 weeks Bonnie.
> 
> please when did you guys start showing? I can feel baby move but am still not showing, at all!!! I would really like a bump, lol!

I started showing pretty early, but this is my 2nd pregnancy. With my first I thought I looked pregnant by 20 weeks but it was probably closer to 28 until the rest of the world thought I was pregnant and not just chunky


----------



## Mamali

Lol Luz :haha:, it is said that one dosen't show much in first pregnancy.

Hello everyone :flower:


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hey ladies! Mind if I join? DH works a lot so I could really use friendly ears around! We are expecting our 5th and last baby in December ( I'll be getting my tubes tied at delivery), although November is more likely due to my already high blood pressure, and the fact that we will be having a repeat section at 39 weeks anyhow.

This will be our 5th girl in a row! We had a private gender scan at 16 weeks, and the gender will be confirmed on the 24th at our anatomy scan, though I'm sure its right...better be anyway, I've already started shopping!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bonnie11

5 girls! Wow you are brave lol. I think my hubby would have a heart attack. Welcome to the thread! 

Who else has had their gender scans? I wonder how many boys v girls we are having!


----------



## LoveSanrio

Heather.1987 said:


> Wow 5 pinks! What are the odds for that? Congrats!

Hahaha! Definitely slim odds, that is for sure! I was convinced this one would be a boy given the odds of having 5 girls in a row!



Bonnie11 said:


> 5 girls! Wow you are brave lol. I think my hubby would have a heart attack. Welcome to the thread!
> 
> Who else has had their gender scans? I wonder how many boys v girls we are having!

Thanks! I definitely fear the teen years. Right now they are 8, 7, 6, and 2.


----------



## Bonnie11

Yep it's the teenage years I would be fearing! Think my hubby would move out lol x


----------



## luz

LoveSanrio said:


> Hey ladies! Mind if I join? DH works a lot so I could really use friendly ears around! We are expecting our 5th and last baby in December ( I'll be getting my tubes tied at delivery), although November is more likely due to my already high blood pressure, and the fact that we will be having a repeat section at 39 weeks anyhow.
> 
> This will be our 5th girl in a row! We had a private gender scan at 16 weeks, and the gender will be confirmed on the 24th at our anatomy scan, though I'm sure its right...better be anyway, I've already started shopping!

Welcome!! We have the same due date!

How are you all feeling? My nausea comes and goes, usually with strong smells. I still gag really easily and have a hard time taking my prenatal vitamins. My latest thing has been headaches. Every day in the afternoon it seems one will kick in. The horrible heat isn't helping any at all either!


----------



## Bonnie11

God the heat is killing me! Last night was horrible.. There's no air and we don't have a fan, think I may have to invest in one! 
Same as you, I gag quite easily still and still have a lot of food aversions, mainly to meat! If its cooked and served to me I can manage it but if I have to cook it myself I just can't do it! I'd rather snack all day than eat a big meal coz I get so full too! 

Anyway moaning over, sexing scan on Thursday and I'm SO EXCITED! X


----------



## Hope115

My gender scan is this thurdays too !!! Cant wait!!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## luz

So exciting for you two! Do you have any feelings toward what you think it might be?


----------



## Hope115

My tech gave is an 80% boy at our 12 week scan but i was totally feeling girl... So we will see for sure thursday :)


----------



## Bonnie11

My scan is tomm!!!!!! An so excited I can't contain myself lol! 
An going to fill myself up with sugar before we go in so that bubba is awake, if they can't tell me the sex I will be gutted! X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Bonnie11

Haha me too! I don't think about something being wrong! Whereas it was all I could think about at my first scan..
Of course I hope everything is good but I'm just so excited have bought my coke and sweets already! X


----------



## Bonnie11

IT'S A GIRL!!!!!!! 

Well, pretty sure it's a girl. Naughty baby kept her legs closed the whole time, sonographer only managed to get a quick sneak peak but she said she thinks girl. I knew it the hope way through so it was just like getting my thoughts confirmed. Hubby took a bit longer to get used to the idea, he was convinced it was a boy! But all healthy and growing well x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Hope115

So baby is def 100% all BOY and wasnt shy showing us :) im surprised it was so clear and easy to tell at only 17w3d :)


----------



## Mamali

Congrats Hope and Bonnie.


----------



## GroomerMama

Congrats to everyone!

Sorry I'm coming in a little late.. Hope this is okay?

I'm due Dec 11th with our first. Chromosome testing came with gender identity so we're having a little girl. :) First medical US is the 2nd! Can't wait to see her. There's nothing like it!


----------



## Bonnie11

Hey Mama! Congrats! 
Ahh your first scan, it's so awesome. My last one she kept sucking her thumb which was so cute! Good luck and welcome xx

Luz - on the front page can you add what people are having next to their due date? If not too much of a pain. I keep losing track and I wanted to see how many girls v boys we have here! X


----------



## bellezzajess

GroomerMama said:


> Congrats to everyone!
> 
> Sorry I'm coming in a little late.. Hope this is okay?
> 
> I'm due Dec 11th with our first. Chromosome testing came with gender identity so we're having a little girl. :) First medical US is the 2nd! Can't wait to see her. There's nothing like it!

Hey GroomerMama! I'm from the Chicago suburbs too! Which one do you live in? Also, what chromosome test did you get that was able to determine the gender?


----------



## luz

yes! I have been wanting to add everyone's genders. I mostly check updates on my phone, but i'll get to my computer real soon so i can do that!

are any of you feeling movements yet?? i've been feeling my baby move since about week 17 but they are starting to get stronger and more noticeable - even from the outside! It makes everything seem so much more real.


----------



## GroomerMama

Thank you for the welcome everyone!! 

Her movements have been so strong that we can actually see her and they're only getting stronger.

How big is everyone measuring, if you don't mind me asking? I'm measuring a bit big uterus size-wise. At 20 weeks I was 29 inches around at my biggest point, but had only gained 10 lbs total. 



bellezzajess said:


> GroomerMama said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone!
> 
> Sorry I'm coming in a little late.. Hope this is okay?
> 
> I'm due Dec 11th with our first. Chromosome testing came with gender identity so we're having a little girl. :) First medical US is the 2nd! Can't wait to see her. There's nothing like it!
> 
> Hey GroomerMama! I'm from the Chicago suburbs too! Which one do you live in? Also, what chromosome test did you get that was able to determine the gender?Click to expand...

We're 45 min south of Chicago on a non-congested traffic day! :haha: 

We did the MaterniT21 Plus test by Sequenom Center for Molecular Medicine and that just included the gender determination with it on top of testing for Trisomy 21, 18 & 13. Pretty nifty stuff!!


----------



## luz

OK! i think i have everyone's genders added .... if i missed any please let me know! We are girl heavy.. how interesting!


----------



## Bonnie11

Thanks luz! 

I've been feeling some movements from around 16 weeks, fluttering and popping/tickling. 
The last week it's been getting stronger and the last couple of days I've been feeling it fairly strong, I've felt it on the outside a couple of times but every time I try to get hubby to feel she stops! Oh and the Braxton Hicks which I really don't like hahaha

Groomer, I've never measured myself so I'm not sure! I've put on about 17lbs which is more than I wanted but I lost quite a bit with my ms in the beginning so think I'm just making some of that back up. I'm eating healthy now so I'm not too worried, just don't want to put on a load that I have to lose after lol!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LindseyC

Hi everyone. It's been a while since I've participated in the discussion, but I thought I'd announce that we are having a girl--no doubt about it. She wasn't at all shy about showing us lol.

The ultrasound was so amazing! I haven't had one since 7 weeks, and she was just a little bean then. 

At 20 weeks I've only gained 5 lbs. The doc says the baby and I are healthy though so I guess that's what matters.

This is an exciting time for all of us--getting to find out the gender. It seems to make it so much more real now. We can now say she (or he) instead of it. Lol.


----------



## bellezzajess

I just started feeling what I am pretty sure is the baby kicking/moving this morning. I felt a similar feeling yesterday afternoon, but only one time. At my ultrasound last week, they gave us a 75% chance of girl, but I am going back again tonight so hopefully they will be able to tell us for sure... or at least a percentage in the 90s!

UPDATE: It's a girl for sure!!! 99%!


----------



## luz

bellezzajess said:


> I just started feeling what I am pretty sure is the baby kicking/moving this morning. I felt a similar feeling yesterday afternoon, but only one time. At my ultrasound last week, they gave us a 75% chance of girl, but I am going back again tonight so hopefully they will be able to tell us for sure... or at least a percentage in the 90s!
> 
> UPDATE: It's a girl for sure!!! 99%!

so exciting!!!


----------



## HLC2109

Hi ladies, not been about much lately as we are in the middle of a house move - I have a great excuse to get out of all the lifting and carrying though!
Anyway, we went for our 20 week scan last week and found out..... IT'S A GIRL!!! I'm so excited! Totally expected to be having another boy so was a complete shock. 
Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Bonnie11

Congrats!!

Wow we are really girl heavy in this thread!! Lots of beautiful babies due in a few months, I can't believe it! X


----------



## Maxie

Ooh I haven't updated! Just been reading, never posting! We're having a boy! Due 30th Nov know but hoping you lovely ladies will let me stay in this group.


----------



## Bonnie11

Yeay! Maxie's back! 
And with a boy! Congrats but I think you will be in the minority now.. Most of us are having girls lol! Need a few more boys to even it up &#128518;


----------



## GroomerMama

Congrats everyone on finding gender! I swear there's nothing like that :)

We haven't been able to get ahold of the dang ultrasound tech who comes to our home - he canceled on us the *night before!* Went to see the midwife today and found out _a lot_ that I wasn't told initially, which was great because there was a lot that had been left out, but very overwhelming. This poor midwife was very frustrated that we hadn't been told. At least I know now how things work in their practice. This midwife also called around and found us a reasonable ultrasound place ($150) so we're going to call to schedule that tomorrow. 

I'm looking forward to seeing her - it'll be the first time in 11 weeks I've seen her! Hoping to get a non-medical 3D done within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## first time ma

Hello ladies!!!  I am due Dec 21st  The tech told me at my 19.6 week ultrasound that we are having a girl! please everyone go to my thread and give me your opinions


----------



## Baby_Fever

I'm due Dec 3rd with my second (my DD is 9) after 3.5 years of ttc. I'm now 23 weeks! :) Oh and we're team green! :D


----------



## ALISON69

luz said:


> Hey ladies! Thought I would make a thread for all of us due in December since I can't seem to find one. Anyone want to join me as I count down the weeks? I'm currently 6 weeks and due on December 3 with my baby #2. My first is currently 16 months so these two will be just over 2 years apart.
> 
> **Due Dates**
> Maxie - Nov 30 :blue:
> Debbie- Dec 1 :pink:
> Last Chance - Dec 1
> Halo - Dec 2
> Luz - Dec 3 :pink:
> LoveSanrio - Dec 3 :pink:
> Muffin - Dec 6
> Trying - Dec 8
> Laelani - Dec 9
> Krist - Dec 11
> GroomerMama - Dec 11 :pink:
> HLC - Dec 12 :pink:
> Bonnie - Dec 12 :pink:
> Feathers - Dec 12 :blue:
> Waiting - Dec 13
> Cheery - Dec 13
> Lindsey- Dec 13 :pink:
> Baby Hopes - Dec 14
> Kirby- Dec 16
> MrsP81 - Dec 16
> HLC - Dec 17
> Gembob - Dec 18
> Mummy - Dec 21
> Lilianita - Dec 20
> Mamali - Dec 22
> Buttons - Dec 22
> Loulou - Dec 22
> Taboo- Dec 25
> Gorda - Dec 25
> Heather - Dec 25 :blue:
> Bellaem - Dec 25
> Bellezza- Dec 26 :pink:
> Seashell - Dec 28
> Radiance - Dec 29
> Hope - Dec 30 :blue:
> 
> :angel: Babies
> Nugget - :angel:
> Aleeah - :angel:
> ​

Hi can you add me to your list i am due 28th Dec


----------



## RUBY2122

Can I join?? If it helps I am having a boy!:flower:

Due Dec 18th


----------



## luz

Think i got all the new ladies added! We had our anatomy ultrasound yesterday and everything looked great! She's measuring right on and weighs 1 lb 7 oz. The only thing that worries me is she's lying transverse. i know there's plenty of time to flip still, but with my first he was always head down and she's nestled pretty good up in the top corner of my uterus. 

I've bought a few outfits, but not really done anything else. I feel like i already have everything i need to be prepared for a new baby leftover from #1 and now i'm just waiting until she makes her arrival. I go back to work tomorrow and i'm not looking forward to it! (i'm a teacher and summer vacation, sadly, is over) 

We did go to disneyland last week, which was so much fun! Although all the walking really made my pubic bone pain about a thousand times worse. We are planning to go back in october when i'm 32 weeks...... that's going to be loads of fun...


----------



## Fairy82

We have out little boy due on the 8th Dec, unless he decides to kick his way out like he has been trying to. So far been having all the joys of:
* backpain
* leg joint pain
* stomach muscle pain
* tummy changing from hard to soft to hard to soft and freaking me the hell out
* possible morning sickness coming back after the last two mornings
* tiredness
* stinging eyes
* sore teeth and gums
* and many many many
I am sure if i were a horse they would take me out the back paddock and shoot me.
I am still waiting for all the enjoyable parts of pregnancy besides every time i feel him move that i was promised :growlmad: . I have promised myself that anyone who asks me how im doing i tell them alllllllll the horrible stuff that was forgotten to be mentioned to me about pregnancy lol, and when they say there has to be something good (besides the gift at the end), i am like yep i passed wind this morning and one of the pains i was having is gone, they never know whether to take me serious or not.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## first time ma

lol yeah I'm having some pain on the left side of my tummy, they come and go throughout the day... It's like when I stand up too fast, or walk too much and sometimes when I'm just sitting here. It's not really really painful, just this annoying sharp pain for like 30 seconds and then it goes away. But I've been having them for maybe a week now O.O


----------



## LindseyC

(Trying this one more time to post this. Sorry if it gets duplicated.)

Hi everyone! I just needed to vent a minute and see if maybe some of you are going through something similar. Me and my husband have picked out our baby's name, and my mom hates it. I know I shouldn't care, but it really hurts my feelings. I really don't care what anyone else thinks but my mom is my mom and I value her opinion especially.

Today she asked if we were still going with that name and when I said yes, she scrunched up her nose and made a face. She says she will not call her that name but will call her by her middle name or a nickname. I told my dad it makes me mad that she doesn't like the name, and he said yeah she hates it and has put him through a lot of grief over it, which makes me even more mad because apparently she hates it so much that she has been whining and complaining to my dad about it.

I'm a sensitive person and my mom can quilt trip me and make me feel bad like no other, so my feelings are really hurt over this. :( I wish she would have kept her opinion to herself. And if I have another baby after this one, no one gets to know the name, especially her, until he or she is born so that I don't have to go through this again.

Just needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## luz

LindseyC said:


> (Trying this one more time to post this. Sorry if it gets duplicated.)
> 
> Hi everyone! I just needed to vent a minute and see if maybe some of you are going through something similar. Me and my husband have picked out our baby's name, and my mom hates it. I know I shouldn't care, but it really hurts my feelings. I really don't care what anyone else thinks but my mom is my mom and I value her opinion especially.
> 
> Today she asked if we were still going with that name and when I said yes, she scrunched up her nose and made a face. She says she will not call her that name but will call her by her middle name or a nickname. I told my dad it makes me mad that she doesn't like the name, and he said yeah she hates it and has put him through a lot of grief over it, which makes me even more mad because apparently she hates it so much that she has been whining and complaining to my dad about it.
> 
> I'm a sensitive person and my mom can quilt trip me and make me feel bad like no other, so my feelings are really hurt over this. :( I wish she would have kept her opinion to herself. And if I have another baby after this one, no one gets to know the name, especially her, until he or she is born so that I don't have to go through this again.
> 
> Just needed to get that off my chest.

i'm so sorry you are going through that! My MIL is kind of the same, when we told her we were naming the baby lucie, she said "oh like grandpas dog." and would send us her name suggestions and bug us about it and say things like.. so you're still naming her lucie, huh? It really does hurt your feelings. What we ended up doing was telling her that the name was decided and its our decision and we didn't want her opinion on it - because she wasn't going to change what we thought. 

Sometimes i think the best thing to do is be very forward. I would tell her that you don't want to hear her opinion anymore, and that she is hurting your feelings because you really like the name. She is going to love the baby no matter what - and you are the parents so you get to choose the name. 

I hope things get better, i know it can be hard to go through this crap! :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie11

This is the very reason we are not telling a single soul our baby name... People will always give their opinions and they won't be polite about it! Names seem to be fair game till the baby is born, people will always try and get you to change them. If you just say their name is '...' When they are born no one will say they don't like it or try and make you change it! 

It's horrible when people are mean about your choices. It's no ones decision but you and oh, and I would deffo agree with luz and tell your mum to keep her opinions to herself! It's so rude to say she won't call her that and use another name. At the end of the day when the babies are here and their names are set people will jut get on with it. Although they might not like the idea of the name they will quickly get used to it and it won't be an issue. If the baby isn't here yet they still think they have time to change your mind! 
I'd just say names are not up of discussion, if your mum doesn't like it tough and just change the subject. She will soon get over herself and realise that it's your baby not hers. If you give in to her or entertain her moaning about names you ar just setting yourself up for moaning about everything in the future. Oh you shouldnt be feed her like that, she shouldn't sleep this way, you shouldn't use a dummy etc etc. lay down te law now, this is your baby and you will do what you think so butt out in the nicest possible way!!
Whatever name you choose is your choice and don't even listen to anyone else who is negative about it xx


----------



## Bonnie11

Sorry full of spelling mistakes, I'm on the phone and very tired lol xx


----------



## Hope115

She already got to name HER children.... Now u get to name YOURS! Im going through the same thing... We r naming our son Canon Joseph... Its definitely different n so i get alot of opinions on it that are not always the best. My moms response... Well u can name him what ever u want , he is ur child ( tone of voice meaning not my first choice lol) and then my MIL didnt say anythig directly bad but over the next two hours after we told her the name then gave us sooooo many other names we "could" meaning "should" use instead:0- i had to be like.... " we r not calling our child that we r calling him Canon we dont need to hear any other names" for her to be quiet. Just know u r not alone and name YOUR baby whatever u want.


----------



## Bonnie11

Hey girls!
How are you all doing? We have been moving house so super busy. On the plus side we have a nursery now, on the down side it's full of boxes!! 

Had horrible backache for a while but apart from that am doing good, my pregnancy yoga course starts next week so I'm looking forward to that. 

How are you all? Xx


----------



## luz

Bonnie11 said:


> Hey girls!
> How are you all doing? We have been moving house so super busy. On the plus side we have a nursery now, on the down side it's full of boxes!!
> 
> Had horrible backache for a while but apart from that am doing good, my pregnancy yoga course starts next week so I'm looking forward to that.
> 
> How are you all? Xx

how exciting!! I loved setting up the baby's room for my 1st. This time i'm not really doing anything because i know she will be in the room with us for at least 6 months. I do have a few quilts i'd like to make for her, but i have a sad feeling that's just a lofty dream that will never get done. I'm so busy teaching and going to school all night long that i just never have time! 

I've had some pretty bad pubic bone pain, it started around 17 weeks. when i walk around A LOT it gets so bad that i dont even want to move at all. But when i take things a little easier it's been okay. I'm still completely exhausted all the time, and always thirsty too. I'm taking the GD test next week, pretty sure i'm going to fail and have GD. I didn't have it with my first, but i have a little feeling that it's there. 

i Would LOVE to try pregnancy yoga, that sounds so much fun! Are any of your babies head down yet? at my 24 week ultrasound she was transverse, and im pretty sure she still is. I know it's nothing to worry about because she still has plenty of time to flip, but it really stresses me out and makes me worry that i will end up having a c-section, which ugh - is my worst possible idea of birth. i'd much rather heal from a tear or episiotomy than major abdominal surgery.


----------



## Hope115

I feel all movement near my bladder so pretty sure baby is still breech for me :/


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## BeachgalNY

Hi, all!

I'm due December 28th (though it may be more like early January . . .) with our first, and I'm 38.

Looking forward to getting to know you all! 

The placenta is in the front, so I only started feeling the baby move last week. It's miraculous! We're waiting to find out the sex. Finally finished putting together my registry last week. DH painted the nursery a couple weeks ago; we're going with ocean-y colors: blues and greens, and decorating with storybook characters like class Winnie-the-Pooh, Peter Rabbit, and the bunnies from Guess How Much I Love You?.


----------



## BeachgalNY

luz said:


> . . . with my first he was always head down and she's nestled pretty good up in the top corner of my uterus.
> . . .
> We did go to disneyland last week, which was so much fun!

*Luz*, that's so interesting to hear about your son always being head down. Our baby has been head down for the last three ultrasounds, although he/she's sunny-side-up. Did your son remain head down during the delivery, then? I'm sure your little girl will flip when it's time. :) 

I'm so glad to hear you went to Disneyland! I'm from CA originally and love Disneyland. When I visited a couple months ago (I live in NY now), my best friend and I headed to D-land, although so many friends told me I was crazy to go when pregnant. How can you not enjoy the happiest place on Earth, even when you can't go on all the rides? :cloud9:

LindseyC, I'm so sorry you're going through that. I think the most important thing is to either have a frank conversation with your mom or write her a letter (whichever you think would work best with her) about how her comments are making you feel. You can't change how she feels about the name, but you can explain to her how much her comments are hurting you. If you feel that way, be firm about the fact that this is the name you've chosen and you are not changing it. Perhaps, if she realizes that, she might keep more of this to herself. My sister-in-law chose a name for our nephew that I'm not fond of. Most people react with shock when they're told it, and no one I've ever said it to likes it (save one). However, we've never told her this. There was no reason to do that, as she was going to give him that name no matter what. Plus, even though I still dislike it, I adore him, and his name has become part of that, so I guess you could say that it's grown on me. :) It's quite possible that might happen with your mom. On the other hand, my husband's grandfather hated the name one of DH's cousins was given, and called the cousin by his middle name until the day Grandpa died. Although it irritated the cousin's parents, it was a very sweet memory for the cousin, who liked the special name that only Grandpa used. I think it's a rude thing to do, but the point might be that the only one who's hurt by it is you and your partner, and not, necessarily, your child. 

All of that said, sometimes parents get overly involved in something that's not their business (I've seen this happen many times with friends' weddings and I'm sure you have, too!). Your mom might be taking this much more personally than she ever has a right to. Although it might be useful to ask her to explain her feelings about this (specific reasons she doesn't like the name, not hurtful criticisms), since you respect her opinion, I think it's fair to tell her that you no longer want to hear her feelings on this, and that, if she loves and respects you, she'll call your child by the name you've asked her to call them. I hope you can work this out so you aren't hurting!


----------



## luz

BeachgalNY said:


> luz said:
> 
> 
> . . . with my first he was always head down and she's nestled pretty good up in the top corner of my uterus.
> . . .
> We did go to disneyland last week, which was so much fun!
> 
> *Luz*, that's so interesting to hear about your son always being head down. Our baby has been head down for the last three ultrasounds, although he/she's sunny-side-up. Did your son remain head down during the delivery, then? I'm sure your little girl will flip when it's time. :)
> 
> I'm so glad to hear you went to Disneyland! I'm from CA originally and love Disneyland. When I visited a couple months ago (I live in NY now), my best friend and I headed to D-land, although so many friends told me I was crazy to go when pregnant. How can you not enjoy the happiest place on Earth, even when you can't go on all the rides? :cloud9:Click to expand...

My son stayed head down the whole time, it was so nice to not to have to worry!

I think she may have flipped this weekend though, all of a sudden on saturday i started feeling lots of kicks up by my ribs, although then a little on sunday i felt them on the sides again. Maybe there is still a lot of room in there and she's just wiggling all over the place? 

And disneyland was so much fun! I was aching and throbbing with pain in my pubic bone by the time we were done, but it was a blast. We are going back next month and i'll be 32 weeks pregnant - not sure how well i'll do then, but i'm still pretty dang excited!


----------



## Bonnie11

How's the third tri treating you girls? 
Been crap so far for me, ended up in hospital with pregnancy arrhythmia and now it looks like I have GD! 
Am feeling so crap about it and just want this pregnancy over so I can get this little one out and get my body and health back! 
Any of you guys suffered with GD either previously or now? X


----------



## luz

Bonnie11 said:


> How's the third tri treating you girls?
> Been crap so far for me, ended up in hospital with pregnancy arrhythmia and now it looks like I have GD!
> Am feeling so crap about it and just want this pregnancy over so I can get this little one out and get my body and health back!
> Any of you guys suffered with GD either previously or now? X

i'm so sorry to hear that!! 

I've had really bad pubic bone pain since week 17, but 3rd trimester is only aggravating it and making it worse. I can hardly walk without saying ouch ouch ouch. Also i'm still so nauseous. I was convinced i had GD, but took the test two weeks ago and haven't heard anything back so i would assume that means i don't have it. I'm right there with you on wanting to get this kid out of me though, only 10 more weeks to go!


----------



## Bonnie11

Hey girls! How you all doing? 
How's third tri going for you all? 
I'm getting bored of being pregnant now, just want to meet her! 
Got another scan tomm so that's something to look forward to... Can't believe I've only got under 8 weeks to go!


----------



## luz

3rd tri sucks, it's painful and uncomfortable!! I haven't started swelling yet- I can still wear my wedding ring. I worry it's coming though. My dr appointments are every 2 weeks now until 36 when they go weekly. I am so curious to have my first cervix check, I've been having lots of contractions and hope I'll be dialated a little. I just want my baby to be born so I can meet her and hold her already!


----------



## Hope115

I just failed my 1 hour glucose test- 160! So i take the 3 hours tomorrow :) ugh- not looking forward to it. So far this pregnancy iv been in the ER twice needing iv fluids and get nauseous n light-headed alot :( so it hasnt been the easiest of pregnancy either.

On a better note- i felt kicks down near my bladder like i said before n was worried i would have a breech baby.... But actually- i dont have a thumb sucker, i have a toe sucker lol so he has turned but its why i always feel low kicks- but when he stretches i can feel them up high now lol.


----------



## luz

So sorry hope! Best of luck on the 3 hour test. I am glad your baby isn't breech- that's one less thing to worry about!


----------



## Bonnie11

Thats good news Hope!

Had a scna this week, baby is head down adn getting ready to go! I thought she was, i felt a huge rolling movement last week and my stomach was all kinds of weird shapes and since then I have only felt kicks up high since, right in my ribs.
Makes it all a bit real now, not much longer left!
:wacko:


----------



## Hope115

Yay i passed my 3 hour test!!!


----------



## luz

Great news!! I bet it's so nice not having to sorry about that!


----------



## Hope115

Yea i was sure i had it cuz iv beengetting light headed and thought it was sugar related.... N it turns out it is- my 3 hour was just as low as my fasting for 14 hours glucose!!!! So now they dont want me going longer than 2 1/2 hours- 3 hours without eating ( i was trying to eat every 4 hors before n still getting lightheaded)..... Keeping my weight gain in a heathy range is gonna be harder than i had hoped especially with all this eating!!!


----------



## RUBY2122

Are we nearly there yet?!?!?!?! 

Anyone started maternity leave yet?


----------



## luz

RUBY2122 said:


> Are we nearly there yet?!?!?!?!
> 
> Anyone started maternity leave yet?

ugh i wish!! I'm going to work up until the day i go into labor.


----------



## Hope115

Yea - im working till i pop too


----------



## RUBY2122

yuck. I finish in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Bonnie11

Got 4 weeks left, yeay!! So I'll finish at 37 weeks. Can't wait. X


----------



## BeachgalNY

Hope115 said:


> Yay i passed my 3 hour test!!!

Congratulations! So many of my friends failed the one hour and passed the 3 hour. The woman who ran my Hypnobirthing class said that they have a 2 hour now that seems much more accurate, and you only have to do the one test. Wish they gave that as an option.


----------



## BeachgalNY

Bonnie11 said:


> How's the third tri treating you girls?
> Been crap so far for me, ended up in hospital with pregnancy arrhythmia and now it looks like I have GD!
> Am feeling so crap about it and just want this pregnancy over so I can get this little one out and get my body and health back!
> Any of you guys suffered with GD either previously or now? X

I'm so sorry, Bonnie. That sounds scary and frustrating. Do you have to take your blood sugar every day? Hope since your post it's started to feel a little easier as you find your rhythm with the changes that go with GD. 

I'm pregnant with my first and have been okay on the GD front, though I was scared, as my mom has Type II and I'm overweight. Thankfully, I passed the 1 hour test and my urine dips have been okay. 

Heard you are delivering at 37 weeks? Is that right? If so, not long now, so hopefully soon you'll be holding your little one in your arms and feeling so much healthier. :)


----------



## Bonnie11

Have been doing well with the GD actaully. Monitoring blood sugars and they have been good. Baby is on the big side tho, had a scan a couple fo weeks ago and she was on the larger side, got another one next week and then they will decide if/when to induce me. My consultant is expecting to induce me somewhere around 38/39 weeks. Im soooo looking forwardto not being pg any more! Im so uncomforatble most of the time now. Her head is starying to engage and it feels so weird! Like she is about to fall out lol. FInish work end of next week, cant come soon enough! looking forward to having a week or 2 of sleeping till she arrives! 
How all you girls?


----------



## luz

I think my baby has officially run out of room . . . I constantly feel like i can't breathe. My heart is always racing and i'm completely exhausted! I had been sleeping fine up until about a week ago, maybe waking up once to pee, but in the last week i've started getting up 3 or 4 times a night. 

I'm jealous of all you FTM's whose babies will drop early on. My first dropped down into my pelvis by 35 weeks and i could breathe, it was so nice. I've heard second babies don't drop a lot of times until right before or during labor. ugh! 

I have my first cervix check tomorrow, it will be interesting to see if i'm dilating at all. I've had a few contractions, but wouldn't be surprised if i'm still high up, hard, and completely closed (just my luck). Did any of you hear about how the american pregnancy association changed 'full term' to 39 weeks +1 day instead of 37 weeks? I'm wondering if this will affect how early doctors will strip membranes, or if mine will still offer it at 38.


----------



## Bonnie11

Yes have heard that. My midwife said it wouldn't change anything, at least fr a good while. Let's hope yours is the same! Same as you, am desperate for her to drop! Saw my midwife few day ago, she said her head was on the brim of engaging and I've felt fairly uncomfortable in my pelvis since, I think her head is starting to nestle in there. Id love to be able to breathe/eat again! C


----------



## luz

I went into l&d this afternoon. I noticed yesterday and today she hadn't been moving as much as normal, and even poking her or lying on my side didn't do anything. I sat and pushed her around inside me with no response and got really freaked out. Luckily nothing was wrong, she moved a few times at the hospital and her heart rate looked good. 

Of course as soon as we left she turned into an acrobat and hasn't stopped moving hardly all night. I'm sure the nurses all thought I was some crazy lady - but oh well. Better safe than sorry!

My weekly appointments are starting this week, I can't believe the day is coming up so quickly! I can't wait!


----------



## Hope115

Luz- i had a scare the other day too- i had a log day at work on my feet taking care of a really sick patient n only got a 10 min lunch break- that night he didnt really move much but i figured he was just as exhausted as I- the next morning - no movement even during the drive back to work- since i work at a hospital delivering babies i decided i was gonna chug alot of water n if he didnt get active by lunch i was gonna get checked. Luckily after drinking lots and lots of water he was active again- i musta been dehydrated from my crazy shift the day before- prolly didnt drink enough. Im glad ur lil one is ok- i told my LO no more scaring mommy!!! Lol now im starting to get nervous for the whole birth thing lol


----------



## luz

It's so scary! I'm glad your lo is ok! They can be such stubborn little things, can't they? On the bright side, I'm finally 37 weeks! Can't wait to get hold my baby!


----------



## Maxie

Hope everyone is doing ok. Been a while since I've posted but I've been reading!! Wanted to let you know that our bundle of joy arrived on Wednesday! 10 days early. So is officially a November and not December baby! Good luck to you all, it's the most amazing feeling. Enjoy!!


----------



## Bonnie11

Maxie!!! That's fab news!!! Congrats! 
You will have to post your birth story soon, i love hearing them.

How is very one else doing, luz you must be nearly cooked by now? I'm getting super uncomfortable, can't wait to have her here and not be pg anymore! X


----------



## HLC2109

Congrats Maxie! :happydance:

I have 18 days to go now and getting soooo impatient. Praying that this little one wants to arrive on time as they wont induce me this time because of previous emergency c section. Trying everything to get thing moving - Super hot curries, acupressure, horizontal jogging. Even went for a run the other night (had to be when it was dark, didn't want drivers thinking there was a blimp hurtling down the main road at them hehe):haha:

Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## Bonnie11

A run!? Jeez I can hardly make it off the bed to get to the sofa :rofl:


----------



## Maxie

I don't think anything works unfortunately, my midwife said only thing that could is horizontal jogging, as seaman has a natural version of the hormone they use to induce labour. Have fun!!


----------



## HLC2109

Haha I'm not quite sure how I managed a run to be honest, just went for a walk and sort of though right let's do this :haha:

I'm not convinced anything actually works either really but it passes the time trying hehe.


----------



## DebbieF

One more week until my DD! I'm feeling a little discouraged though, I'm having nothing in the way of signs that my little girl is ready to make her appearance. :(

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## luz

Congrats Maxie! 

I had my baby on friday... Here's the birth story 

I Started having contractions around 1:00 am, about 5 I decided to get up and keep moving. after my son and husband got up we went shopping then out to breakfast. After we ordered food I was crying and shaking the contractions hurt so badly. So I decided it was time to go to the hospital. We had to go drop my son off at grandmas first- then we went to the hospital. It's a good 25 minute drive. By the time we got there I felt the urge to push but thought there was no way I was really already fully dilated. When we finally pulled into the hospital it was about 10 am- dh got out and I heard a pop and felt a gush- my wafers broke in the car. I was in SO much pain but we managed to get to the doors and luckily there was a Nurse in the lobby who put me in a wheelchair and helped me get to where I needed to be quickly. My pants were ripped off and I jumped on the bed. They told me I was complete and had no time for an epidural. I started pushing at 10:04 and she was born 3 contractions later at 10:11. 

We BARELY made it to the hospital in time! I have a new appreciation for women who go all natural- man does it hurt! I can't bieve I did it, I sort of feel like super woman she is 7 lb 11 oz and 19 In long.


----------



## Bonnie11

Wow!! Congrats huni!! 
That sounds super quick, I won't be trying to out a brave face on it after that story haha. So glad everything went well for you, can't wait to see pics!! And a name? Xx


----------



## Maxie

Congrats luz!! Another early one!!! Amazing birth story!!!
Debbie I was in work the day before, no signs what so ever!! So don't be too disheartened!


----------



## Bonnie11

How are you girls? Anyone popped? 
No news here, lots of cramping but nothing to show for it! X


----------



## HLC2109

Well I'm off for a sweep today so fingers crossed it does something - with DS1 my waters exploded when they did a sweep so anything could happen!


----------



## RUBY2122

I'm still here.. still pregnant but only 37 +6 so not too impatient yet. Had a few days where I felt sure something was about to happen but nothing doing.

Felt sure this baby would come earlier than the last and he came at 38+5 so if that is right... any day now! Lol


----------



## luz

So exciting!! I can't wait for all of you ladies to have your little ones here.


----------



## HLC2109

Well my little one will be arriving Friday morning as had to be booked for a section unfortunately. Gutted as I was desperate to attempt VBAC but at least it won't be an emergency this time after not sleeping for 3 days so I might be vaguely aware of what is going on and not completely out of it!
Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## Bonnie11

Oh HLC I'm sorry! How come the c section? 
At least baby wil be here and healthy one way or the other, can't wait to see your bundle of joy! X


----------



## HLC2109

Bonnie11 said:


> Oh HLC I'm sorry! How come the c section?
> At least baby wil be here and healthy one way or the other, can't wait to see your bundle of joy! X

Apparently my cervix is not favourable and her estimated weight is constantly up and down with every scan - the chart in my notes looks like a plan for a new roller coaster at Alton towers with all the ups and downs - weight and measurements are totally different every time so who knows how big she will be!


----------



## HLC2109

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well!
My little girl, Holly Louise arrived at 11.48am on 6th December weighing 9lbs 6oz. Born to driving home for Christmas on the radio in theatre hehe.


----------



## Hope115

Awe yay congrats!!! She was big!!


----------



## HLC2109

Hope115 said:


> Awe yay congrats!!! She was big!!

Haha you wouldn't guess how heavy she was just looking at her, she looks tiny! 0-3 month clothing is way too big for her! She hides the weight well :haha:


----------



## RUBY2122

Mine arrived! Baby boy, 9.12.13 8lb 11oz. Hurrah!! Merry Christmas indeed!


----------

